# What is Zionism?



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

And what is your issue with Zionism?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 20, 2017)

Zionism is the politicization of the Jewry. A movement to achieve an own country again.
However, it contradicts the Jewish believes. While in the Jewry, Zionist wrongdoing was severely punished by God until to the extent that the Jewish nation was abolished and the Jews spread around the world and even that when all Jews reunite in an Israel, this would be the beginning of the Armageddon, today´s Zionists use the being chosen believe to put themselves above all others who are Goyim, cattle, and who can be mistreat and killed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Zionism is the politicization of the Jewry. A movement to achieve an own country again.
> However, it contradicts the Jewish believes. While in the Jewry, Zionist wrongdoing was severely punished by God until to the extent that the Jewish nation was abolished and the Jews spread around the world and even that when all Jews reunite in an Israel, this would be the beginning of the Armageddon, today´s Zionists use the being chosen believe to put themselves above all others who are Goyim, cattle, and who can be mistreat and killed.



The preceding message was brought to you by the Syrian Propaganda Ministry.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> And what is your issue with Zionism?



My Issue with Zionism is that it is based on a lie. 

The Lie being " A land without a people for a people without a land". 

Well, there were people living on that land, and that land was stolen from them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > And what is your issue with Zionism?
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

We have ZOG  in the US. They take over every country they are in.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> And what is your issue with Zionism?



It's "never again". 

Greg


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> We have ZOG  in the US. They take over every country they are in.



What is ZOG?


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

PS: no issues at all.

Greg


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > And what is your issue with Zionism?
> ...



You mean the so-called Palestinians were living there?  It wasn't their land.  The land had belonged to the Ottoman Empire who lost it after they waged war against Britain.  Britain agreed break up the land into different sovereign nations.  Everyone accepted their nations and their borders with one exception, the dumbass Palestinians.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > We have ZOG  in the US. They take over every country they are in.
> ...



Zionist occupied government.

As Janet Yellen Ascends at the Fed, the Anti-Semites Stay Quiet

and who is the secretary of treasury.

PS: I am not an anti-Semite, just stating a fact.  I agree with many jews on civil rights issues, but who controls the money controls the country.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



According the British it was their land.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They conquered it from the Ottomans who conquered it form someone else many years before.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

I take it some of you folks opposed the existence of Israel.  Why?  By the way, here is a definition of Zionism that I found.  I don't see the problem.

Zionism - Wikipedia

*Zionism* (Hebrew: צִיּוֹנוּת‎ _Tsiyyonut_ [t͡sijo̞ˈnut] after _Zion_) is the national movement of the Jewish people that supports the re-establishment of a Jewish homeland in the territory defined as the historic Land of Israel (roughly corresponding to Canaan, the Holy Land, or the region of Palestine).[1][2][3][4] Modern Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in Central and Eastern Europe as a national revival movement, in reaction to anti-Semitic and exclusionary nationalist movements in Europe.[5][6] Soon after this, most leaders of the movement associated the main goal with creating the desired state in Palestine, then an area controlled by the Ottoman Empire.[7][8][9]

Until 1948, the primary goals of Zionism were the re-establishment of Jewish sovereignty in the Land of Israel, ingathering of the exiles, and liberation of Jews from the antisemitic discrimination and persecution that they experienced during their diaspora. Since the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948, Zionism continues primarily to advocate on behalf of Israel and to address threats to its continued existence and security.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



From what I can gather most of the land was owned by absentee Landlords from Turkey, the Lebanon and other ME places. 

Greg


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



The British got it. I rather suspect the Palestinians since they are Jewish , Christians, and Muslims are the Canaanites of the old days, people who stayed and generation after generation changed religious affiliations due to being taken over. Probably from the ancient days.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Pals don't have any right to Israel. You are arguing with the UN. lol

Greg


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> You mean the so-called Palestinians were living there? It wasn't their land. The land had belonged to the Ottoman Empire who lost it after they waged war against Britain. Britain agreed break up the land into different sovereign nations. Everyone accepted their nations and their borders with one exception, the dumbass Palestinians.



Um, guy, someone else coming in and giving away your stuff is hardly something anyone would accept.  

The thing is, the formation of Israel was British Imperialism by Proxy.  and like most colonial states, the native people were having none of it.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I take it some of you folks opposed the existence of Israel.  Why?  By the way, here is a definition of Zionism that I found.  I don't see the problem.
> ...



Too much competition. The Jews are very big on Education. You guys not so much?

Greg


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



They have more right than the so called jews. The Russians living there have no right. Burn the bible , where is their right.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the so-called Palestinians were living there? It wasn't their land. The land had belonged to the Ottoman Empire who lost it after they waged war against Britain. Britain agreed break up the land into different sovereign nations. Everyone accepted their nations and their borders with one exception, the dumbass Palestinians.
> ...



You, of course, have verifiable links? Who OWNED the land (for the most part)?

Greg


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



No they are not, the jews stick together.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> I take it some of you folks opposed the existence of Israel. Why? By the way, here is a definition of Zionism that I found. I don't see the problem.



I think I made it pretty clear.  They stole someone else's land. 

And then, even more annoyingly, they claim that their Magic Fairy In the Sky said that they could.  

You see, when someone says, "God Told Me To", my first reaction is to punch them in the face and see if God Stops Me.  (Don't worry, he won't, he's too busy not existing.)  

It's the 21st Century. We have computers and space shuttles and we know there aren't any fairies sitting on clouds making bad real estate deals.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



The land was not called Palestine for naught. The British owned it, and the Jews threw the British out. Thieves.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> You, of course, have verifiable links? Who OWNED the land (for the most part)?
> 
> Greg



It's not a matter of who "owns" it, it's a matter of who lives there. 


empires have come and gone...


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Nonsense. The UN recognised the State of Israel. Case settled.

http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/foreignpolicy/peace/guide/pages/un general assembly resolution 181.aspx

Greg


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Nonsense. The UN recognised the State of Israel. Case settled.



the UN has also passed a dozen resolutions condemning the Zionists and their actions in Palestine, including calling for an end of occupation of Gaza and the West Bank.  

You can't have it both ways on the UN.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well then they stole it fair and square; tuff!!! But yes; all joking aside. The State of Israel was given Nationhood in 1948. Go argue with the Brits. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense. The UN recognised the State of Israel. Case settled.
> ...



Of course I can. If the UN wants to they can enforce their decisions. You think that's going to happen? If Israel is acting badly then sue them. If not then stop wasting everyone's time.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense. The UN recognised the State of Israel. Case settled.
> ...



BTW: Israel does not occupy Gaza. It is being run by terrorist scum. Abbas is their last real hope and he is powerless in Gaza. In short; there IS NO Palestinians in agreement let alone State. 

Greg


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Yes I am fully aware of that, through money,war and killing.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

Burn the bible, they have no right to any land. They stole it in the bible and genocided for it and now are the same.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



From what I can gather the Pal Homeland is in Jordan which is why Arafat was offered the Vice Presidency of Jordan. Black September put that to bed well and truly. I suppose attempting to assassinate King Hussein sorta put an end to their welcome.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Hey so the Jews decided they weren't going to be slaughtered again. Bite me!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Burn the bible, they have no right to any land. They stole it in the bible and genocided for it and now are the same.



You sure about that? Sorta flies in the face of everything I've ever read on the matter. Of course you could argue that it really belongs to the Romans. 

Greg


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Palestinians were ceded plenty of quality land to have a state.  They rejected it and have been at war with Israel ever since.  Wars have consequences.Fuck those racist, violent, terrorist assholes and fuck you too, k*nt.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I take it some of you folks opposed the existence of Israel.  Why?  By the way, here is a definition of Zionism that I found.  I don't see the problem.
> ...



You're a racist dumbfuck.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I take it some of you folks opposed the existence of Israel.  Why?  By the way, here is a definition of Zionism that I found.  I don't see the problem.
> ...



Hey k*nt.  Why don't you give your home and all your possessions to some native America since you stole the land from them.  Eh k*nt?  Fucking hypocritical, racist asshole.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the so-called Palestinians were living there? It wasn't their land. The land had belonged to the Ottoman Empire who lost it after they waged war against Britain. Britain agreed break up the land into different sovereign nations. Everyone accepted their nations and their borders with one exception, the dumbass Palestinians.
> ...



The U.N. approved it.  End of story.  Too bad, so sad.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You're the real scum.  You're trash.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I take it some of you folks opposed the existence of Israel. Why? By the way, here is a definition of Zionism that I found. I don't see the problem.
> ...



They didn't steal anything, dumbass.  The land was appropriated by the British and approved by the U.N. wherein it was nearly a 50/50 split.  The PA's could have accepted it and lived in peace with Israel but instead they chose war and have gotten their asses kicked repeatedly.  You're obviously no student of history nor of the truth.  And I'll add this, a Palestinian state would be yet another Arab state that supports terrorism, no thanks, dumbass.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonsense. The UN recognised the State of Israel. Case settled.
> ...



Today's U.N. is a joke.  They're harder on Israel than they are on North Korea.  Iran on the Human Rights Council?  LMAO!  You are seriously a stupid mother fucker.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



That ignorant fuck thinks Israel is still in Gaza?  LOL.  Israel relinquished their settlements in Gaza and, by force, removed Jewish settlers in exchange for peace.  It didn't last. The blood-thirsty Palestinian animals were up to their old, terrorist ways in no time.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

Just as I thought.  The so-called "anti-Zionists" don't have a reasonable argument whatsoever.  They're just ignorant, backward, racist fucks.  LOL.  Hey fuckwads, Israel says fuck you all!


----------



## fncceo (Sep 20, 2017)

You guys are making it way too easy for Mossad to track your IP addresses.  

Just ignore those helicopters you hear overhead.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



We agree. See my signature.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Iran has more human rights than Saudi Arabia, yet we are buds with them. Let us to a coup with them and try and steal the SA oil and see how much they love the US.  Isis are sunnis.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I have no delusions about the Saudis, but at least they're not threatening to nuke Israel, which I presume is of supreme indifference to you.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Just as I thought.  The so-called "anti-Zionists" don't have a reasonable argument whatsoever.  They're just ignorant, backward, racist fucks.  LOL.  Hey fuckwads, Israel says fuck you all!



Where was he when the trade centers came down?? A few years not in gov.  I firmly believe he was the mastermind of 9-11 and nothing will convince me otherwise. Him and his bomb poster. Now trying to get us in a war with Iran.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Just as I thought.  The so-called "anti-Zionists" don't have a reasonable argument whatsoever.  They're just ignorant, backward, racist fucks.  LOL.  Hey fuckwads, Israel says fuck you all!
> ...



And the moon landings were staged too, right?  LOL.  Take care.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

Since Israel is so great, why are we giving them almost 4 billion a years now??? in Aid.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Since Israel is so great, why are we giving them almost 4 billion a years now??? in Aid.



Israel is a welfare basket case.  It's not just the money we give them, it's all the money we spend for their benefit.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Don't make fun, he is mastermind of 911. Where was he in 2001?? Teaching?? I hardly believe it. Why did we attack Iraq instead of Saudi Arabia, the cousins of the jews.  The Jewish state loves Kurdistan now, and hates Assad and Syria. When they own the world they will get rid of religion and the zealots. 

Just like the civil war in the first century. Jews killing jews.  I am all for burning the bible, since you have so many twisted Christians that still worship you guys.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Since Israel is so great, why are we giving them almost 4 billion a years now??? in Aid.



Since the US is so great, and it is, why is it bothering to get loans from so many international and domestic agents?
What does it do with all of that money?  And does it pay it back?  How?  Why isn't the US self sufficient? Why isn't every country in the world self sufficient?

And what does all this have to do with What is Zionism?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Since Israel is so great, why are we giving them almost 4 billion a years now??? in Aid.
> ...



Oh we need to support the jewish state since they can't support themselves. Because we are a SO CALLED Christian nation with a head of Moses in the middle of the congress on the wall.

Zionism is those who believe the jewish people use to have what is known as the old Palestine and the movement of jews back to Palestine.  Jew is no longer a religion.   Why did they need their own state, because they rip everyone else off. Russia is the third most popular language in what is now known as Israel, not English. They need a host country and the US is it and the host people are Evangelicals.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Since Israel is so great, why are we giving them almost 4 billion a years now??? in Aid.
> ...



Borrowed money is not welfare, Judas.  Besides, the US is "self-sufficient". Borrowing money is a stealth tax (via inflation) on the American people, not dependency.   The money we give Israel is nothing but welfare.  And, that welfare money we give to Israel is just the tip of the iceberg of what we spend on those Antichrist haters of men (jews).


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You read trash from conspiracy theory sites and then come to forums to repeat what you have read there.

Did those sites you read, did they show any evidence that Israel, or Netanyahu, was behind 9/11?
Where is it?  Bring it up, quick.  Time is of the essence.  

2)  Arabs are NOT the cousins of the Jews.  Never were.  It is all a Muslim idea since they borrowed ALL there is to borrow to form their religion out of Judaism.

3)  The Kurds are the indigenous people of Kurdistan, just as the the Jewish People are the indigenous people of Israel, the ancient Jewish homeland.

4) Assad is a genocidal tyrant like Sadam Hussein, and is in league with Iran which is planning in destroying Israel along with Hezbollah from Lebanon.  All Muslims in their war against the Jews.
A war started by their founder, Mohammad, the most peaceful human being who ever lived.

5) Do not worry your little mind with "The Jews will own the world".  You are too foolish and ignorant, 
but it is really not the Jews you need to worry about.  You cannot see the forrest for the trees from where you are sitting.

6)  Burn your bible, burn any book you want.  Just try not accusing the Jewish people of every little and big thing under the sun, started exactly by the Christians in the 1st and 2nd centuries CE.
Christians worship Jews?  Where was that worship doing every pogrom, the Inquisition or the Holocaust?
Where is that worship as the Vatican, and other Christian organizations continue to teach hatred of Jews as killers of Jesus.


What is Zionism, Penelope?

It is the answer to the endless persecution of Jews for the past 1700 years, because neither Christians, nor Muslims do know the meaning of the words Decency, Respect, and Peace.
It is Jews recreating their ancient Nation ON the land which belonged to them, which had been invaded and conquered by an endless number of Foreign Powers.

It is the same right the 500 Nations of America over their indigenous land.
Or the Australians, or the Hawaiians, or the Aborigines of Australia, or the Maoris of News Zealand, or all the people in Europe who have their own countries, because They are the Indigenous people of those lands.

Accept it or not, Israel is a legal entity, ON the land it is supposed to be on, even if that land is ONLY 
20% of its original area, because the invading British gave 78% of Jewish Land to Foreign invading Arabs who were kicked out of Arabia by another clan of Arab around WWI.

Zionism is and always be the already fulfilled dream of having sovereignty over THEIR OWN land.

The Arabs are on Other People's lands outside of the Arabian Peninsula, be it the Assyrians, the Egyptians, the Countries in North Africa, The Kurds, or Yazidis in Iraq (Mesopotamia)   The Iranians got the better of the Arabs in Iran.  They are the majority.


Zionism is what it has always been.  NO ONE is going to change that definition to transform the indigenous Jews into Foreign invaders, something they are not, never have been, and never will be.


And tonight, the Jewish People and Israel get to welcome a brand new Jewish Year.

*Shana Tova U'Metuka 5778!*

Am Israel Chai


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What is the money the US gives the PA and Gaza, the UNWRA?  How much of that has been returned, one way or another?  But you want only the money going to Israel to stop.  Not the money going to Saudi Arabia, etc, etc

Read the following or do not read it:

Israel Gives Much More to the U.S. Economy Than You Imagined

Friends with Benefits: Why the U.S.-Israeli Alliance Is Good for America


Just get off your Jew hating world of Christianity and maybe, just maybe you will begin to see things for what they are.  Until then, your blindness has no cure.

Keep hating Jews.
Keep wanting them all gone.

It will not happen.

Jews have survived worse Jew haters than you and will continue to be the greatest survivors on the planet.

Shalom  (it means Peace, the one thing you are totally against)


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2017)

Why do they need to go back to Israel.  Let me inform you of your history, the jewish diaspora began long before Rome destroyed the temple which was paid for by King Cyrus and Herod. It began even before Alexander the Great.  It began when some refused to return to Judea from Babylon, they loved the city life.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Why do they need to go back to Israel.  Let me inform you of your history, the jewish diaspora began long before Rome destroyed the temple which was paid for by King Cyrus and Herod. It began even before Alexander the Great.  It began when some refused to return to Judea from Babylon, they loved the city life.



Have you lost your heart?

You know nothing about Judaism or Jews and you have no business with the lives or history of the Jewish People, anymore than you have with the lives and history of any other people on the planet.

Take a vacation from all you have learned about Jews and Israel.  For a long time.  For ever, if necessary.

Following the teachings of ideologies which were born of hatred for Jews is not going to help you in your life, in any shape or form.

ISRAEL is the homeland of the Jews.  PERIOD.  They were always there, regardless of who invaded it.  It is no different for all indigenous people of all of the Americas who have not yet regained sovereignty over their ancient homelands, though they dream of it every day of their lives just as the Jews did.  And even if some from each and every one of those people went to live somewhere else, but continue to think of their homeland as their Home, it is again......none of your business.

Leave Israel and the Jews alone, for your own sake.  Do something positive with your life.
Seriously.

Bring some peace to the world.  Jewish New Year, Chinese New Year, Any New Year.

Start somewhere.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 20, 2017)

Penelope said:


> What is the money the US gives the PA and Gaza, the UNWRA?  How much of that has been returned, one way or another?  But you want only the money going to Israel to stop.  Not the money going to Saudi Arabia, etc, etc
> 
> Read the following or do not read it:
> 
> ...



If Israel is such an economic powerhouse, why do they need our welfare?   If they're such great survivors, why do they need our welfare? And a question for Christian Zionists, if God is gong to protect those Antichrists, why do we need to?

Yes, Israel has a strong high-tech sector.  If Israel is wiped off the map, these same high-tech workers can produce technology under a new regime.  If these high-tech workers renounce their Antichrist philosophy, they can still produce technology.  Without Israel, there is plenty of high tech production in the rest of the world.

Christian Zionists say one day soon armies will surround Israel an unleash a Hell on the Jews like the world has never seen before.  I think they're wrong, but Israel is asking for it.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



I've enjoyed reading your posts, but I believe you overstate or even misrepresent the feelings of Christians toward Israel and Jews.  I'd give my life to protect Israel and Jews.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > What is the money the US gives the PA and Gaza, the UNWRA?  How much of that has been returned, one way or another?  But you want only the money going to Israel to stop.  Not the money going to Saudi Arabia, etc, etc
> ...



If they killed the Jews, they'd come for me and you both.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



I was not speaking about all Christians.

I was speaking of how all Christians, in the first centuries were lead to believe that Jews were responsible for Jesus' death and denying Christians the salvation Paul of Tarsus promised them.

Indeed over the centuries, people are people, and gratefully not all of those born into Christianity came to believe that the Jews were killer, evil, etc, etc.
But after 1700 years of Roman Catholic power, we continue on the same boat.  Christian countries in Europe and the Americas, etc are having their governments overtaken by people who were taught to hate Jews and want to help destroy Israel.  

Penelope and others are a product of teachings they received in Christianity, and Islam against all Jews.  Realizing that that is the origin of their hatred and ignorance about Jews and Israel would be a great step towards bringing an end to the hatred of Jews.

I have absolutely no delusions about hatred for Jews ever ending.  Christianity and Islam are here to  stay and their teachings along with them.  Will there ever be anyone in either religion capable of totally abolishing this hatred for Jews and let Christianity be Christianity, and Islam be Islam?


Can they learn to respect Jews and Israel?  To understand that Jews DO have the right to the 20 %
of their own homeland which was left after the Arabs took the rest? Possibly not.

They can call it anything they want, propaganda, hasbara, lies, stealing, etc, etc.
It is all learned from Christian and Islamic agents intent on having the Jewish land go (all of it) into Muslim hands and the Jews remain the Wandering People, for ever, or until they find some "shame" and convert to Christianity or Islam, and there are no Jews anymore.

I am grateful to all the Christians and Muslims who are friends of Jews and Israel . They are true human beings, with the heart and mind in the right place. But that is not going to stop the endless bashing and war on Jews, because that is what it is  (a war on the Jews).


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



FWIW, I went to a Catholic grade school and high school and never once heard anything even remotely anti-Semitic.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

On another note, it seems all the cockroaches scurried back into the sewer where they belong.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



As I said, not all Christians today teach those ideas from 1700 years ago which bring nothing but hatred for Jews in those who are sensitive to such ideas.

Thank you


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 20, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Do you live in Israel?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the so-called Palestinians were living there? It wasn't their land. The land had belonged to the Ottoman Empire who lost it after they waged war against Britain. Britain agreed break up the land into different sovereign nations. Everyone accepted their nations and their borders with one exception, the dumbass Palestinians.
> ...



There were no "Palestinians" at the end of WWI.

The Jewish People/Nation, are the indigenous people of that land.
They formed a Nation about 3500 years ago.  It is a melting pot of all the tribes living in the region.  As a whole, THEY - as the Jewish People, have the right to the land, and not the Arabs who now call themselves Palestinians, who lived mainly in Arabia until 1400 years ago when one Arab founded Islam and the invasion of all other lands.

I will always find it odd that the only people who are not given the right to their ancient land, is the Jewish People.  All other lands, even if conquered are referred to as the land of the indigenous people who lived in it before the Europeans or Arabs/Muslims entered those lands.

The Land of Israel was NEVER a land without a people.
It was always populated by its indigenous people, the Jewish People/Nation at any time during any of the foreign invasions, which include the Arab Muslims, whose members call some of their own people Palestinians.  But only for the sake of returning the land to the hands of Muslims, any Muslims.

Note how the Arabs never complained while the other Muslims, the Turks took all of land they had conquered, including Arabia, during the 500 years of Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 20, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



No


----------



## Shusha (Sep 20, 2017)

Wow. Well, if there was ever a doubt that anti-Zionism is toxic with antisemitism, one need only read this thread to discover it.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, there were people living on that land, and that land was stolen from them.


Yes. The land was stolen from the Jews living on that land and now Godless libs are mad the SQUATTERS have to share with the Jews.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



American Indians have more than equal rights in America.  Native Arabs in Israel have less than equal rights.  Millions of them are even kept in camps.  You're full-on retarded if you think white Americans have no right to condemn the Jews and Israel.  Why do people hate Jews?  Because those Antichrist Supremacists are so contemptible.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> ... Arabs in Israel have less than equal rights.  Millions of them are even kept in camps.



Millions of Arabs are kept in camps?  There is not a single camp for Arabs in Israel.  

So WHY aren't the Palestinians treating their own people better than to keep them in camps?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



All I see is a few low-lifes too afraid to say it except from behind an anonymous keyboard. 

Pitiful, impotent wankers who are objects  of both scorn and pity.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Because there are a lot of ignorant PsOS without a brain cell among them; haters gotta hate. Also Israel supports the US; hate US hate Israel. Goes with being a Democracy among despots I suppose. Personally I hate Ottomans and what they did in the Balkans. It's a bit dated now I suppose.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



That was the Norwegians.

Greg


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The Israeli Jews are keeping "millions" of Arabs in camps?  Can you elaborate with details?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What was my "racist comment" about Palestinians?  Cue the k*nt act.

Hey k*nt, when are you going to give your home to a native American family, from whom YOU stole it, and move back to your ancestral homeland?  Eh k*nt?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there were people living on that land, and that land was stolen from them.
> ...



Much of it was barren wasteland.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



There's the k*nt act by the sniveling little, racist anti-Semite.  

You want the Jews to give up land granted to them by the United Nations after a vote in which a majority of the nations voted in favor of giving Israel a little land for a home of their own.  Yet you, according to your profile, live in New York while calling me "colonialist scum".  Hey you hypocritical k*nt, give your home to a native American and move back to Europe or where ever the fuck your ancestors are from.  Stupid little twat.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 21, 2017)

Penelope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Definition of anti-semitic canard includes: "Jews control the money":

The Anti Defamation League documented various antisemitic canards concerning Jews and banking,[82] including the myth that world banking is dominated by the Rothschild family,[83] that Jews control Wall Street,[83] and that Jews control the United States Federal Reserve.[84] The ADL notes that the canard can be traced back to the prevalence of Jews in the money-lending profession in Europe during the Middle Ages, due to a prohibition against Christians in that profession. _The Protocols of the Elders of Zion_ repeated this canard.
Antisemitic canard - Wikipedia

If the cap fits.....


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

I'll venture to guess that all of the anti-Semites in this thread are Godless, soulless atheists.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 21, 2017)

Zionism was the national movement of the Jewish people to establish a homeland in Israel, their historical homeland. It created a home for Jews where they could avoid persecution and created a sovereign state for them to govern. Actually there should be no further need for this word, as the state now exists. Sadly Jews continue to be under attack both within Israel by islamic anti-semites and in the diaspora by both islamic, right wing and extreme left wing anti-semites.

But the state of Israel exists and the Jews are not giving it up, which i support wholeheartedly. There are enough Arab states for the muslims to call home, which they can run contrary to humanistic principles.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

If it were up to the dumbfucks in this thread, Israel would cease to exist and we'd have another Arab state called Palestine that would be a shithole that supports terrorism against the U.S. and the west.  Fucking morons.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> If it were up to the dumbfucks in this thread, Israel would cease to exist and we'd have another Arab state called Palestine that would be a shithole that supports terrorism against the U.S. and the west.  Fucking morons.


They are not in the slightest bit interested in the palestinians and in peace for the region. They simply hate Jews more.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> The Israeli Jews are keeping "millions" of Arabs in camps?  Can you elaborate with details?



Educate yourself.

Palestinian refugee camps - Wikipedia


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Jews are keeping "millions" of Arabs in camps?  Can you elaborate with details?
> ...



I'm not reading all that crap that was written by God-knows-who.  You tell me.  You made the allegation.  Where are the camps that the Israelis are operating wherein they are forcibly holding Palestinians there against their will.  

Cue the k*nt act.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



When you feel the need to play dumb, you should realize you're on the wrong path.  That crap is a list of Palestinian refugee camps caused by Israel.  

Take the Al-Shati Camp, the first on the list.  It was created when thousands of people were displaced in 1948 by Israel.  It perfectly meets the definition of a refugee camp, aside from it existing for decades.  But, it doesn't stop being a "refugee camp" just because some time has passed.  Israel controls the borders (with the Zionist-controlled US paying for cooperating from Egypt) of the greater territory, with great restrictions.  And, they have no state sovereignty.  

What the f1ck is wrong with you that you side with Antichrist?  Jews are the children of the devil, said Jesus.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Jews are the children of the devil, said Jesus.



Wow.  

Let me ask you another question.  If life in Israel is so bad for Arab-Israelis, why don't they leave?  If life in Israel is so bad for them, why do some of them serve in the IDF?  You don't know it, but the standard of living for Arab-Israelis is far better than the standard for Palestinians in Gaza and the West Bank.  If that's not true, then why don't they leave?


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> If life in Israel is so bad for Arab-Israelis, why don't they leave?  If life in Israel is so bad for them, why do some of them serve in the IDF?  You don't know it, but the standard of living for Arab-Israelis is far better than the standard for Palestinians in Gaza and the West Bank.  If that's not true, then why don't they leave?



Why don't the Arab-Israelis surrender their land and go live in the camps that Israel brutally oppresses?  You should feel like a piece of sh1t.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > If life in Israel is so bad for Arab-Israelis, why don't they leave?  If life in Israel is so bad for them, why do some of them serve in the IDF?  You don't know it, but the standard of living for Arab-Israelis is far better than the standard for Palestinians in Gaza and the West Bank.  If that's not true, then why don't they leave?
> ...



That's it, k*nt, run from simple questions.  I'll reiterate.  If the Israeli-Arabs have it so bad, why don't they leave?  They could leave, you know?  They don't leave because they have it very well.  In fact, their standard of living is BETTER than every Arab in the middle-east with the exception of Arabs living in Bahrain, Qatar and Kuwait.  

But I want to hear from you.  Why don't the Arab-Israelis leave since, as you claim, they have it so bad in Israel?


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Go f1ck yourself, Zionist.  First, sh1thead, I was talking about the refugee camps caused and oppressed by Israel, not the Arab-Israelis.  Second, the Arabs in Israel shouldn't surrender their land.  And, you conceded sh1thead, that there are better places for Arabs than Israel.  And, in any Arab country, Arabs aren't second-class citizens as they are in Israel.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



LOL.  They're not "second class" citizens.  They lead good lives, serve in the IDF, serve in the Israeli congress and were even a part of the Israeli Supreme Court.  Thanks for playing.  Goodbye dumbass.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> LOL.  They're not "second class" citizens.  They lead good lives, serve in the IDF, serve in the Israeli congress and were even a part of the Israeli Supreme Court.  Thanks for playing.  Goodbye dumbass.



Run away and f1ck yourself, lying shithead Zionist.  Not second-class citizens?  The very nature of Israeli law is designed to prevent Arabs and Christians from ever having significant political power.  Israel practically prohibits Arab Muslims and Arab Christians from publicly sharing their beliefs.  Israel gives much greater funding to Jew schools than to non-Jew schools.  And, so on.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > If life in Israel is so bad for Arab-Israelis, why don't they leave?  If life in Israel is so bad for them, why do some of them serve in the IDF?  You don't know it, but the standard of living for Arab-Israelis is far better than the standard for Palestinians in Gaza and the West Bank.  If that's not true, then why don't they leave?
> ...



You're so concerned about the alleged oppression of Arab Israelis, but you haven't said a word about other truly oppressed people's in the world -- the Latvian non-citizens, the Shudra of India, the Burakukim of Japan ... all who legitimably suffer second-class status in their home countries.

It's obvious your faux outrage stems not from a genuine concern for the suffering of people, but from a hatred of Jews.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

fncceo said:


> You're so concerned about the alleged oppression of Arab Israelis, but you haven't said a word about other truly oppressed people's in the world -- the Latvian non-citizens, the Shudra of India, the Burakukim of Japan ... all who legitimably suffer second-class status in their home countries.



We should stop giving foreign aid to all countries that consciously oppress certain ethnic groups.  And, we should stop displaying fetishes for the oppressors, as "Christian" Zionists do for the children of the devil.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

You won't see this in Gaza, the West Bank, Damascus, Cairo, Tripoli, Tehran, etc., etc., etc.  Only in Israel where people are free to be them!


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## fncceo (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> we should stop displaying fetishes



Your particular fetish is very openly on display.


----------



## thetor (Sep 21, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Sad thing was it was only the  Palestinians,who gave Jews safe haven,and lived in Peace with them... THOSE jews who stayed... since Roman times'until the middle of the 1920's when they realise the Zionists(who were nothing like the Jews of Palestine of course) were only interested in taking all of Palestine for themselves...No one else wanted Jews in fact all of Europe Hated Jews...The Irony is the Zionists collaborated with the Nazis,they helped and assisted the Nazis to Murder Jews(100.000's of thousands of innocent Jews)..they then did the same to the Palestinians,..The Zionists learn't well the craft of extermination from their Nazi Masters.Fact


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

thetor said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yea, those Arabs were some real peace-loving folks.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Why do those God-forsaken Palestinian idiots always cast their lot with the LOSING (and most evil) side?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

And there he is with Himmler!


----------



## fncceo (Sep 21, 2017)

thetor said:


> Sad thing was it was only the Palestinians,who gave Jews safe haven,and lived in Peace with then since Roman times'until the middle of the 1920's when they realise the Zionists were only interested in taking all of Palestine for themselves...No one else wanted Jews



What you don't know about the history of the region could fill the Grand Canyon ... let's just start with the fact that until the term was redefined by Arab Palestinians in 1967 ... the term 'Palestinian' included Jews, xtians, buddhists and anyone else living in the region.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

K9BUCK, lying Zionist, instead of the finger of God, that cartoon should have the US depicted as a 800lb gorilla pulling on the rope.  Or maybe have the devil holding the rope for his children.  I see no evidence of God helping those Antichrists.  Israel doesn't get any peace.  Israel can't win the stalemate with the Palestinians.  God allegedly let Hitler throw six million Jews into ovens.  God sent the Romans to smash the earlier Jewish state into the ground.  And, the Jews can't lay one stone of a new Temple.

Your sick doctrine is losing popularity in the US.  Eventually that 800lb gorilla will lose interest in protecting the rabid dog Israel, and the Israel will be wiped off the map. 



K9Buck said:


>


----------



## thetor (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


This discredited Imam was not representing the Palestinians as he had already been exciled from Palestine,he was based and living in Tunisia


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9BUCK, lying Zionist, instead of the finger of God, that cartoon should have the US depicted as a 800lb gorilla pulling on the rope.  Or maybe have the devil holding the rope for his children.  I see no evidence of God helping those Antichrists.  Israel doesn't get any peace.  Israel can't win the stalemate with the Palestinians.  God allegedly let Hitler throw six million Jews into ovens.  God sent the Romans to smash the earlier Jewish state into the ground.  And, the Jews can't lay one stone of a new Temple.
> 
> Your sick doctrine is losing popularity in the US.  Eventually that 800lb gorilla will lose interest in protecting the rabid dog Israel, and the Israel will be wiped off the map.
> 
> ...



Does this hurt your vagina?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 21, 2017)

fncceo said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> > Sad thing was it was only the Palestinians,who gave Jews safe haven,and lived in Peace with then since Roman times'until the middle of the 1920's when they realise the Zionists were only interested in taking all of Palestine for themselves...No one else wanted Jews
> ...



In case you missed it.  Jews are every bit as Palestinian as any Arab. Arab Palestinians who chose to stay in Israel are full citizens.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

The Mufti and the Führer


In 1941, Haj Amin al-Husseini fled to Germany and met with Adolf Hitler, Heinrich Himmler, Joachim Von Ribbentrop and other Nazi leaders. He wanted to persuade them to extend the Nazis’ anti-Jewish program to the Arab world.





The Mufti sent Hitler 15 drafts of declarations he wanted Germany and Italy to make concerning the Middle East. One called on the two countries to declare the illegality of the Jewish home in Palestine. Furthermore, “they accord to Palestine and to other Arab countries the right to solve the problem of the Jewish elements in Palestine and other Arab countries, in accordance with the interest of the Arabs and, by the same method, that the question is now being settled in the Axis countries.”1

In November 1941, the Mufti met with Hitler, who told him the Jews were his foremost enemy. The Nazi dictator rebuffed the Mufti's requests for a declaration in support of the Arabs, however, telling him the time was not right. The Mufti offered Hitler his “thanks for the sympathy which he had always shown for the Arab and especially Palestinian cause, and to which he had given clear expression in his public speeches....The Arabs were Germany's natural friends because they had the same enemies as had Germany, namely....the Jews....” Hitler replied:

Germany stood for uncompromising war against the Jews. That naturally included active opposition to the Jewish national home in Palestine....Germany would furnish positive and practical aid to the Arabs involved in the same struggle....Germany's objective [is]...solely the destruction of the Jewish element residing in the Arab sphere....In that hour the Mufti would be the most authoritative spokesman for the Arab world. The Mufti thanked Hitler profusely.2

In 1945, Yugoslavia sought to indict the Mufti as a war criminal for his role in recruiting 20,000 Muslim volunteers for the SS, who participated in the killing of Jews in Croatia and Hungary. He escaped from French detention in 1946, however, and continued his fight against the Jews from Cairo and later Beirut. He died in 1974.

A new document attesting to the connection between Nazi Germany and the Mufti was released in March 2017.  In the letter published by the National Library of Israel Archives, SS Chief Heinrich Himmler heaps praise upon Mufti al-Husseini, stating that the Nazi leadership has been closely following the battle of freedom-seeking Arabs - and especially in Palestine - against the Jewish invaders.  Himmler ends the letter by bidding the Mufti warm wishes for the continuation of your battle until the big victory.  This letter was delivered in the Fall of 1943, two years after the Mufti's famous meeting with Adolf Hitler.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

thetor said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > thetor said:
> ...



He wasn't "discredited" by the Palestinians.  He was kicked out by the British for failing to maintain order.  This guy is a hero to the Palestinians to this day.  Show me all the Palestinians that disavowed this guy. 

Haj Amin al-Husseini


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

The reader will note that the anti-Semites only have rhetoric and lies to support their insane hatred of Israel.  The only one posting any factual information are those that support Israel.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> The reader will note that the anti-Semites only have rhetoric and lies to support their insane hatred of Israel.  The only one posting any factual information are those that support Israel.



Your lies are not factual information, judas.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > The reader will note that the anti-Semites only have rhetoric and lies to support their insane hatred of Israel.  The only one posting any factual information are those that support Israel.
> ...



What was my lie and where is your data to back it up?  Cue the k*nt act.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > The reader will note that the anti-Semites only have rhetoric and lies to support their insane hatred of Israel.  The only one posting any factual information are those that support Israel.
> ...



What lies are those Sieggy??

Greg


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Of course I can. If the UN wants to they can enforce their decisions. You think that's going to happen? If Israel is acting badly then sue them. If not then stop wasting everyone's time.



Or we can just wait for the Arabs to outnumber them and vote the Zionist entity out of existence. That works, too. 



gtopa1 said:


> From what I can gather the Pal Homeland is in Jordan which is why Arafat was offered the Vice Presidency of Jordan. Black September put that to bed well and truly. I suppose attempting to assassinate King Hussein sorta put an end to their welcome.



Not sure how you have a "vice presidency" in a Monarchy, but never mind. 

Point is, the Arabs are from that region. The Zionists are the trash of Europe that Europe didn't want anymore. 

Europe needs to take its trash back.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> They didn't steal anything, dumbass. The land was appropriated by the British and approved by the U.N.



The British and the UN don't have authority to give away anything. 

If the British showed up tomorrow and gave your house to a family they felt was more deserving than you were, I don't think you'd be too keen on it... even if the UN approved. 



K9Buck said:


> The PA's could have accepted it and lived in peace with Israel but instead they chose war and have gotten their asses kicked repeatedly.



Except the Zionists haven't "won" a War since 1967.  They keep whining for the US to bail them out. 



K9Buck said:


> Today's U.N. is a joke. They're harder on Israel than they are on North Korea. Iran on the Human Rights Council? LMAO! You are seriously a stupid mother fucker.



The Zionist Entity is an Apartheid State, the UN needs to be hard on it. North Korea is a shitty place to live, but that has as much to with how the world community treats it. 



K9Buck said:


> That ignorant fuck thinks Israel is still in Gaza? LOL. Israel relinquished their settlements in Gaza and, by force, removed Jewish settlers in exchange for peace. It didn't last. The blood-thirsty Palestinian animals were up to their old, terrorist ways in no time.



You mean they were still resisting European Colonizers?  Um, yeah, that's kind of what you should expect them to do. 

There's a simple enough solution that is fair to everyone. Carve out big chunk of Europe and make THAT the Jewish homeland.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> I have no delusions about the Saudis, but at least they're not threatening to nuke Israel, which I presume is of supreme indifference to you.



No, they aren't threatening to nuke Isn'treal, the Saudis are just sponsoring every terrorist group out there. 

The Iranians aren't threatening the Zionist entity, either.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't steal anything, dumbass. The land was appropriated by the British and approved by the U.N.
> ...



How cute, a right-wing liar (K9Buck) vs. a left-wing liar (JoeB131).  Isn't that such a common thing this days.  Only like a broken clock being right twice per day do liars tell the truth.

When it comes to Israel, the right-wing liars never tell the truth, but sometimes the left-wing liars do tell the truth.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Europe needs to take its trash back.



No thanks ... there's a reason we left ...


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You're living on land once owned by natives.  Back up your mouth and give your home to a native and move to Poland.  Then, get back to me about the Zionists.  Lol.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



What's my "lie" and where is your data to back it up?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I have no delusions about the Saudis, but at least they're not threatening to nuke Israel, which I presume is of supreme indifference to you.
> ...



The Iranians aren't threatening Israel?  In what other realm do you live?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't steal anything, dumbass. The land was appropriated by the British and approved by the U.N.
> ...



The U.N. absolutely had the authority to re-create Israel.  You're a moron.  Good riddance.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> You're living on land once owned by natives.  Back up your mouth and give your home to a native and move to Poland.  Then, get back to me about the Zionists.  Lol.



Zionist Dickweed, English colonists obeyed all the local and international laws at the time.  America gives American Indians more than equal rights.

Your Antichrists violated both the local and international law in 1967 when they attacked and captured land of their neighbors.  Today, Israel gives the Palestinians less than equal rights.

K9Buck You really are pathetic piece of sh1t to attempt to equate legal and currently non-oppressive relationship between the American Indian and non-Indian with Palestinians and Israel.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > You're living on land once owned by natives.  Back up your mouth and give your home to a native and move to Poland.  Then, get back to me about the Zionists.  Lol.
> ...



The analogy is spot-on and reveals astounding hypocrisy, which obviously hurt your vagina.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> The analogy is spot-on and reveals astounding hypocrisy, which obviously hurt your vagina.



K9Buck, faggot-ass, there's a world of difference between America's better than equal treatment of American Indians and Israel's less than equal treatment of Palestinians.  I hope people that live near you don't have small dogs that you would sexually abuse.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > The analogy is spot-on and reveals astounding hypocrisy, which obviously hurt your vagina.
> ...



So you hate Jews and gays both.  Who don't you hate?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

And alas, a discussion on what Zionism is has again, descended into hell.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> And alas, a discussion on what Zionism is has again, descended into hell.



Yea, as usual, the anti-Semites show their bigoted asses and can't mount a credible argument.  This is too easy.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > And alas, a discussion on what Zionism is has again, descended into hell.
> ...



Considering who it is, no need to help them.

So, what is Zionism? Have we all come to a conclusion?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



To me it's the establishment and maintenance of Israel, the eternal home of Jewish people.  How's that?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

fncceo said:


> No thanks ... there's a reason we left ...



and now you are doing the same thing to the Palestinians? 

You are like an abused child who's gotten big enough to beat up on someone else... it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> To me it's the establishment and maintenance of Israel, the eternal home of Jewish people. How's that?



Well, that's all good and stuff, but most of history, there wasn't an "Israel". 

The archaeological evidence is spotty, at best.

What we have is a Bible written hundreds of years after the events.  

Also, a bunch of Europeans taking someone else's land because 2000 years ago, someone who shared kind of the same religion lived there is kind of silly.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> The U.N. absolutely had the authority to re-create Israel. You're a moron. Good riddance.



What authority was that?  Um, no, one imperial power stealing someone else's land and giving it to someone else is hardly right.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > The U.N. absolutely had the authority to re-create Israel. You're a moron. Good riddance.
> ...



When you do manage to Want to learn the facts of the issue, then return.
I can tell each and every site and book, etc you have read just from the last  3 posts.
You, and others who butt in into every single thing about Jewish life, need to butt out of what you have no business with.

You attempt to show knowledge but all that comes out is ignorance.

The Jewish Nation is back on its traditional ancient homeland, people like you like it or not.

The ARABS have a homeland of their own, and it is not Palestine, Israel.  It is a Peninsula much bigger than Israel and they are welcome to return to it, whether they call themselves now Egyptians, Lebanese, Iraqi, Syrian or "Palestinians".

And in case you think that Americans or Australians, are the indigenous people of the Americans or Australia, outside the indigenous tribes which lived there before colonization started in 1492, then you really have an issue with knowing what the word indigenous means.

Zionism is the reestablishment of sovereignty by the Jewish Nation/People over THEIR own ancient homeland.  Even if it ended up being only 20 % of it as the ARABS have the other 80% by crying and attacking and murdering Jews so that the Jews would not get ANY of it.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > The U.N. absolutely had the authority to re-create Israel. You're a moron. Good riddance.
> ...



When are you giving your home to a native and moving?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > To me it's the establishment and maintenance of Israel, the eternal home of Jewish people. How's that?
> ...



Losing land is often a consequence of losing wars, especially when you started it.  

Are you upset that Hitler didn't kill all the Jews?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Another lie is that Israel caused the 1967 war.  Fucking lying libtards.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey Joe, riddle me this.  If Arab-Israelis have it so bad, why do they remain in Israel?  The reader will note that none of these anti-Semitic k*nts have been able to overcome that one.  The reality is that the best thing that EVER happened to Arab-Israelis was being able to be an Israeli!


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

fncceo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > and now you are doing the same thing to the Palestinians?



Ask that k*nt when is he going to give his home to a native and move back to his ancestral homeland.  LMAO!


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

How many of you folks think we should give Texas and the rest of the southwest back to Mexico?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> How many of you folks think we should give Texas and the rest of the southwest back to Mexico?



What is Mexico?  Mexico needs to be given back to its indigenous people.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you folks think we should give Texas and the rest of the southwest back to Mexico?
> ...



That too.

The anti-Semites are too stupid, hypocritical and dishonest to acknowledge the absurdity of their ridiculous argument.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



Which would make Jesus a Child of the Devil, wouldn't it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> When are you giving your home to a native and moving?



Sorry, bud, 1/8 native american....  I belong here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Hey Joe, riddle me this. If Arab-Israelis have it so bad, why do they remain in Israel? The reader will note that none of these anti-Semitic k*nts have been able to overcome that one. The reality is that the best thing that EVER happened to Arab-Israelis was being able to be an Israeli!



Why does anyone remain in an awful place?  

And, no, having your land stolen from you by foreign invaders is not such a good thing.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joe, riddle me this. If Arab-Israelis have it so bad, why do they remain in Israel? The reader will note that none of these anti-Semitic k*nts have been able to overcome that one. The reality is that the best thing that EVER happened to Arab-Israelis was being able to be an Israeli!
> ...


Exactly when are you going to show evidence that the Jews are "foreign invaders" to the land?

I am waiting


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> When you do manage to Want to learn the facts of the issue, then return.
> I can tell each and every site and book, etc you have read just from the last 3 posts.
> You, and others who butt in into every single thing about Jewish life, need to butt out of what you have no business with.
> 
> You attempt to show knowledge but all that comes out is ignorance.



Again, you work on the assumption I care.  I really don't.  



Sixties Fan said:


> The ARABS have a homeland of their own, and it is not Palestine, Israel. It is a Peninsula much bigger than Israel and they are welcome to return to it, whether they call themselves now Egyptians, Lebanese, Iraqi, Syrian or "Palestinians".



Guy, the population shift form the Arabian peninsula happened hundreds of years ago.   There is a statue of limitations on how long you can complain about something. 

So let's bottom line this.  Regardless of who lived their 2000 years ago. the people who invaded in the 1940's (None of them were all that interested before WWII) are Europeans, not Middle Easterners. 



Sixties Fan said:


> And in case you think that Americans or Australians, are the indigenous people of the Americans or Australia, outside the indigenous tribes which lived there before colonization started in 1492, then you really have an issue with knowing what the word indigenous means.



I think those acts of ancient genocide were horrible.  That doesn't excuse what the Zionists are doing to the Palestinians today.



Sixties Fan said:


> Zionism is the reestablishment of sovereignty by the Jewish Nation/People over THEIR own ancient homeland. Even if it ended up being only 20 % of it as the ARABS have the other 80% by crying and attacking and murdering Jews so that the Jews would not get ANY of it.



The Palestinians are doing whatever anyone else would do when faced with a hostile foreign invader.  

The thing is, it's debatable if the "Jews" are entitled to an ancient homeland at all.  They were never the majority in the ancient holy land.  Just because some Europeans are practicing a version of their religion doesn't make it there's, either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> How many of you folks think we should give Texas and the rest of the southwest back to Mexico?



I would love to rid this country of the inbreds in Texas...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Exactly when are you going to show evidence that the Jews are "foreign invaders" to the land?
> 
> I am waiting



Do you  also want evidence that water is wet?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Joe, riddle me this. If Arab-Israelis have it so bad, why do they remain in Israel? The reader will note that none of these anti-Semitic k*nts have been able to overcome that one. The reality is that the best thing that EVER happened to Arab-Israelis was being able to be an Israeli!
> ...



You couldn't pay the Arab-Israelis to leave.  You act like you care about them but you don't know shit about them, let alone give a damn about them.  Your entire issue is based on you being a fucking bigot.  Do me a favor.  Stay down wind of me, ok, k*nt?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy...



She's a woman you stupid shit.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > When you do manage to Want to learn the facts of the issue, then return.
> ...



Let me just say.....WOW!!!!!

You really know history!!!!

"So let's bottom line this. Regardless of who lived their 2000 years ago. the people who invaded in the 1940's (None of them were all that interested before WWII) are Europeans, not Middle Easterners."


You really know Jews !!!!


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> The thing is, it's debatable if the "Jews" are entitled to an ancient homeland at all.



There's no debate at all, k*nt.  The world community validated Israel as a state back in 1948.  They would have done the same for the dumbfuck Palestinians but they were too violent and stupid to take it.  Then, they engaged in war and have never stopped and have lost a shitload of territory.  Too bad, so sad,  Cry me a river...k*nt.  LOL.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly when are you going to show evidence that the Jews are "foreign invaders" to the land?
> ...



No, I want evidence that the Hashemite clan, is indigenous of TransJordan and that they didn't just get most of the Mandate for Palestines because they befriended the British and the British hated the Jews, so that 77% went to the Hashemites who got their butts kicked out of their ancient land of Arabia by another Arab clan, the Saudi.

I want to know, and you continue to run away from it, 1/8 First Nations that you are, that indigenous people do not have the right to reclaim their ancient land AT ANY TIME.

Your answers are totally disrespectful to your 1/8 First Nation blood, maybe because you do not give a darn about them, and could care less to help reclaim their ancient land, as so many First Nation tribes have already done, as legally as the Jews have done with the Mandate for Palestine, aka, Israel.

Indigenous rights do not go away because careless people like you say so.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Except the Trail of Tears was an actual event. The Nakba is pure fantasy.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you folks think we should give Texas and the rest of the southwest back to Mexico?
> ...


Excuse me, being 1/8 First Nation, are you not also an inbred?
I believe that you are.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> As if you don't live in the U.S?



You're the one condemning Jews and demanding that they give up their homes and land to the people from whom they allegedly stole it.  You've living on land that once belonged to native Americans.  If you're going to demand that the Jews give up their land, why don't you give up yours?  Eh k*nt?  LOL.  I'm not asking anyone to give up a fucking thing.  See the difference, dumbass?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you folks think we should give Texas and the rest of the southwest back to Mexico?
> ...



There would have been had they accepted the offer of statehood the multitude of times it was offered and rejected by them.  You're no student of history.  You're really fucking ignorant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Wikipedia says otherwise.

1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you folks think we should give Texas and the rest of the southwest back to Mexico?
> ...



Again, read my siggy.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Nothing racist about it all.  They were horrifically stupid to turn down statehood back in 1948.  Had they accepted it and refrained from engaging in war, they'd have East Jerusalem, the entire West Bank and much more.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Anybody can write anything they want on Wiki.  It is NOT an authoritative source.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you folks think we should give Texas and the rest of the southwest back to Mexico?
> ...



Hey k*nt, when are you going to back up your mouth, give your home to a native and move back to Poland?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you folks think we should give Texas and the rest of the southwest back to Mexico?
> ...



And we'd love to rid America of Godless, soulless, libtard bigots like you...k*nt.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Wikipedia is written by it's readers. Wikipedia's account of the Nakba was
written by Jordanian-Egyptian-Syrian Arabs. Now you know the truth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Wikipedia has been proven to be heavily accurate, even if it has mistakes here, and there, so do well everything else.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I've already said, I do in fact support Native American statehood in the U.S.
> 
> It's you who don't seem to think Palestinians should have a statehood, though.



The Palestinians are led by terrorist and other corrupt leadership that enrich themselves at the expense of their people.  If they were granted statehood, they would be a terrorist state from day one.  Additionally, they should NOT be granted statehood while they are simultaneously committed to the destruction of Israel.  You're out of your depth here.  You're too stupid to engage further.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Proof?

Do you deny the massacre of Deir Yassin?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

The issue is this.

Palestinians are Arabs from Arabia.
They are Muslims.
Above everything, any and all territory Islam has conquered, by Berbers, Moors, Turks or Arabs, must forever remain in Muslim hands, no matter who they are.

That is the issue here.

It is not about any People called Palestinians.  They never existed as a country or a people, much less any kind of distinct culture, etc.
Dozens of people visited Palestine, the Holy Land in the 19th century, they never, ever mention any Palestinians.
They mention Jews, Arabs, Bedouins, etc.
Not one Palestinian in sight, because the Arabs did not identify themselves as such.

It does not matter if Jews have ever been a minority on their own land.
It is the same for all indigenous people on each and every one of their lands.  They were there before all the other invaders, surviving each and everyone of them.  They always maintained a presence on that land, and always returned to that land.

Zionism is a culmination of the dream of being sovereign on their own ancient homeland, no matter how many people who know nothing and do not want to learn, wish to put the Jews as "Europeans" and "invaders" when in reality they are not.

This lie started after 1948 when the Arabs could not destroy Israel and kill all the Jews.  Husseini, their leader, wanted to create a concentration camp as the Nazis had done, once Germany won the war, and finish with the Jews for good.  All of them.  From Europe, the Arab conquered lands they were living in, etc etc.

Their dream was stopped.
They cannot stop dreaming of destroying Israel and returning that land to Arab/Muslim hands.

For anyone to say that the Jews "invaded" in the 1940s is beyond ignorant, and it is exactly what fuels the hatred towards the Jews and against Israel.

People Like Joe, show how much nothing they know about the issue.

The recreation of the Nation of Israel is none of their business, but they are only too happy to encourage online, more hatred towards the Jews as 
"thieves".

Arabs are from Arabia.
Jews are from Judea.
Maoris are from New Zealand, etc

And each and every indigenous nation has the right, no matter how small a number, like the Kurds or Yazidis, to have sovereignty over their own land, and their future.

And that is what the Jews finally had to do post 19th Century European treatment of the Jews.

Herzl and others finally said  ENOUGH.

And Enough it was.

And we can see perfectly well, why.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The residents of Deir Yassin deny the massacre of Deir Yassin.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Proof?
> 
> Do you deny the massacre of Deir Yassin?



Have you ever heard of the Holocaust?  Do you believe it happened?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Oh, ignorance.  There is no relation between Jews and Arabs.
They speak a semitic language, like Italian is close to Portuguese.
That is all.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> The Palestinians are doing whatever anyone else would do when faced with a hostile foreign invader.




So when Israel is invaded by hostile foreign invaders like Palestinians currently living elsewhere, you would support Israel's defense of her lands then, right?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Jews aren't far removed from Arabs, nor are Italians far removed from Portuguese.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You're so staggeringly ignorant that there's no reasoning with you.  I might as well be arguing with my dog.  You're an extremely unreasonable and illogical person.  In other words, a fucking idiot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Proof that this view is in the majority in Deir Yassin?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Why does everyone want to kill, and expel Jews?
> Is everyone wrong, or are Jews wrong?
> 
> ...
> ...




Why does everyone, worldwide, want to kill and rape and oppress women?  Is everyone wrong or are women wrong?  I think women give everyone the heebie jeebies.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Unlike you, I have an attachment to truth and facts, moron.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Here is SobieShithead


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Interesting! I didn't know Italians were related to the Portageese.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Really, go tell the Italians, Portuguese and the Spaniards that they are actually related.  By blood.

Semitic relates to languages.  That is the only relation between them there is.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> British Southerner: I love Jesus, and Jews, I hate Hollywood, and Liberals.
> 
> Jewish Northerner: I hate Jesus, and Christians, My people run Hollywood, and mostly are Liberals.



And you have a sick pathetic mind that you have bought into every Jew hating thing you could find.

Nothing new under the sun, the moon or the stars.

A heart which is taught to hate, be it Jews, blacks, women, people of color, etc, will only believe the garbage the rest of the world like him lives by.

How soon before you think you and your friends will be destroying Israel = Zionism = Jewish sovereignty over their own ancient homeland?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Extra!!! Extra !!!

Arabs have also mixed with Europeans.

What now?

Should those Arabs go "back" to Europe?

And they probably mixed with Berbers and Copts from North Africa.  Must those go "back" to Africa?
How about those who may have mixed with Pacific Asians, or the ones from India?  Where are those supposed to go?

Jews are still indigenous of Asia Minor, where they came from.  They "mixed" with Europeans and all others, in very small numbers.

None of your business, as you are trying to "prove" that Jews are "Europeans".

Tough !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 21, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Zionism is the politicization of the Jewry. A movement to achieve an own country again.
> However, it contradicts the Jewish believes. While in the Jewry, Zionist wrongdoing was severely punished by God until to the extent that the Jewish nation was abolished and the Jews spread around the world and even that when all Jews reunite in an Israel, this would be the beginning of the Armageddon, today´s Zionists use the being chosen believe to put themselves above all others who are Goyim, cattle, and who can be mistreat and killed.



the OP got taken to school major big time by you.nuff said. this post says it all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 21, 2017)

Penelope said:


> We have ZOG  in the US. They take over every country they are in.



amen to that.them and their ass hole CIA buddies that work with them hand in hand together.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> You couldn't pay the Arab-Israelis to leave. You act like you care about them but you don't know shit about them, let alone give a damn about them. Your entire issue is based on you being a fucking bigot. Do me a favor. Stay down wind of me, ok, k*nt?



I promise you, if the Arab Israelis could end the Zionist entity, they would.  



Sixties Fan said:


> No, I want evidence that the Hashemite clan, is indigenous of TransJordan and that they didn't just get most of the Mandate for Palestines because they befriended the British and the British hated the Jews, so that 77% went to the Hashemites who got their butts kicked out of their ancient land of Arabia by another Arab clan, the Saudi.



Dude, you are babbling.  Who do you think lived in Palestine before the British redrew the map?  Hint.  The same people who live there now.  

The British didn't hate the Jews.  They tried to use them to colonize the place.  Except before Hitler tried to exterminate them all, most of them weren't too keen to leave their nice comfy lives in Europe to colonize a desert God had promised them.  



Sixties Fan said:


> Your answers are totally disrespectful to your 1/8 First Nation blood, maybe because you do not give a darn about them, and could care less to help reclaim their ancient land, as so many First Nation tribes have already done, as legally as the Jews have done with the Mandate for Palestine, aka, Israel.



I think the difference is that there have been efforts made to rectify what was done to the First Nations in this country.  The Zionists, on the other hand, continue to do shit like bomb Gaza.  And they wonder why the rest of the world hates them except for some dumb Christians in America who are just hoping Jesus comes back.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I do not care who Joel Stein is.  He does not speak for Hollywood or all Jews.
Let me remind you of what happened during the Mcarthy Era?
Jews were accused of communism so that the Jew haters could destroy the Jews who had started the Studios.  They succeeded in it.
So, what Hollywood is being run by Jews except in the Jew hating minds of people like Joe Mcarthy and other great people like him?

There is no mention AT ALL of Jesus in the Talmud.  And do not confuse it with the Torah, which also DOES NOT mention Jesus.

Jews do not hate Jesus.  He did not create this toxic hatred of Jews, his own people.  A worthless person who came to hate Jews did.
Same person who created Christianity and turned it into a "Kill the Jews" machine we have all witnessed for the past 1700 years, once the Romans took over after their Empire fell.

Oi va voi, indeed.

Ignorance, living inside any human being such as you, of this caliber is just astounding.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Actually, in the bible it says that God will bring the Jews from all corners of the world and gather them again in Israel.  The prophecy came true.  Anyone who cites the bible to claim that the Jews were somehow in the wrong for returning to Israel don't really know the bible.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> I promise you, if the Arab Israelis could end the Zionist entity, they would.



You're on acid.  If it's so bad, why don't they move to the West Bank or Gaza?  Dance k*nt, dance!


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, in the bible it says that God will bring the Jews from all corners of the world and gather them again in Israel.  The prophecy came true.  Anyone who cites the bible to claim that the Jews were somehow in the wrong for returning to Israel don't really know the bible.
> ...



What do you care about Jesus?  You don't believe in him and you certainly don't follow his teachings.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



1)There is NO evidence.  As the saying goes, show me the money.
Show the "evidence" he brought up to make such a statement.

2) He is a failed comic, from what I have read.  He insults Jews, Indians and anyone else he likes.  And paid the price.  Good for him.

Talmud. You have not read one word of it.

If you have read any passage of it, it went over your head.
People like you see Jewish hatred of Jesus everywhere you go, and in everything you read.

It is called BEING DUMB.

3)  Jewish success in ANY business is none of your business.
Fascinating how "Hollywood" is the only business Anti Jews like you seem to worry about, and repeat the garbage over and over again.

4)  The Talmud, is NONE of your business, as you have proven very beautifully how well you "understand" what is written in it.

Good bye ignoramus.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > British Southerner: I love Jesus, and Jews, I hate Hollywood, and Liberals.
> ...



Lol, for nearly 1,500 years Arabs have been living in Palestine, and for even longer Ashkenazi, and Sephardi Jews have lived in Europe.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So in your book the Jews should pack up and leave Israel and all of Israel should become "Palestine".  Is that right?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So what do you want the Jews to do?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Israel is a small nation.  If Israel becomes "multi-cultural" and loses their majority they will no longer be Israel and they will be subject to persecution again.  

You don't seem to understand that 6 MILLION of them were murdered by the Nazis.  The world community felt an obligation to give them a homeland as many European countries didn't want them and so, as they had planned to do anyway, they partitioned off a part of "Palestine" to be the state of Israel.  It's the vitriol hatred of the Jews by guys like you and the Muslims in the region that has motivate said Muslims to wage un-ending war against the Jews since 1948.  However, after getting their asses handed to them several times, Egypt and Jordan made formal peace agreements and there has been peace ever since.  If the Palestinians wanted peace, they could have had it long ago.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Ok.  So you ignored my polite response.  Obviously, you don't support having a Jewish state.  Fortunately, you're shit out of luck.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I just told you why, dumbass.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Israeli Jews don't give a FUCK what anyone else does, as long as it doesn't affect them.  

I told you why Jews have to be careful about who can emigrate there.  If Jews become a minority, Israel will no longer be a Jewish state and then they can again be persecuted and exterminated as they nearly were by your European brethren in the 1940's.  Got it?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



ARRRRRRRGGHHH!




​


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



He's "special".


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Dude, you're an unhinged moron.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Why so many replies with nothing in response to something?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The height of discussion here from Zionists here thus far is basically that the Talmud, and Hollywood aren't our business.
> 
> LOL, otherwise, a lot of obnoxious mouthing off, with next to no substance.



You aren't looking for any substance. You're merely provoking and obnoxious.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The height of discussion here from Zionists here thus far is basically that the Talmud, and Hollywood aren't our business.
> ...



Show us the height of your contributions on this thread?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Wisdom, buddy. Wisdom. You ain't got none.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You're listening to the wrong bar flies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 21, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'd like to see you even tell us the logic behind being Zionist?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



How long does the group home let you use the computer?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



l Look up Zionism in the lexicon or any encyclopedia.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Are those the guys who did it? Why haven't they been taken into custody?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Oh, brother.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

Shusha said:


> So when Israel is invaded by hostile foreign invaders like Palestinians currently living elsewhere, you would support Israel's defense of her lands then, right?



Nope. It wasn't their land to start with...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> You're on acid. If it's so bad, why don't they move to the West Bank or Gaza? Dance k*nt, dance!



Move to an impoverished concentration camp? Yeah, that'll work. 

Israel is an apartheid state. Deal with it.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > You're on acid. If it's so bad, why don't they move to the West Bank or Gaza? Dance k*nt, dance!
> ...









Israel is here to stay and will be here long after you're dead and buried.  Deal with that...k*nt.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Israel is here to stay and will be here long after you're dead and buried. Deal with that...k*nt.



Isreal will be gone in less than 50 years.  Jews are either not having kids or going back to Europe.  

Here's the real problem the Zionist entity has.  Most American and European Jews find it embarrassing.  Kind of like your crazy Uncle Moshe who screams about Hitler at your Bat Mitzvah to your _goyim_ friends. 

The only supporters of the Zionist Entity are the Christian nuts in this country who hope Jesus will come back. 

(He won't, since he was never here to start with.)


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Every cent and more. They are our insurance policy.
P.S: We don't "give" Israel any money. Check out the stipulations they have to abide by.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is here to stay and will be here long after you're dead and buried. Deal with that...k*nt.
> ...



I'm not Jewish, asshole.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


In the aftermath of WWII some Jews went to Palestine because they believed if they had their own sectarian state in the Middle East they would be safer than living in Europe. This is the meaning of Zionism. They tell us nowadays, however, that they live in a hostile part of the world. Wouldn't you know?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Your ignorance keeps showing.

Zionism, the idea or recreating the sovereign Nation of Israel started in 1897.  And Jews have always returned to their homeland, at one point or another, for one reason or another.  Because of oppression, pogroms, or because they wanted to return.

Herzl and others realized that Europe was never going to treat them like equal human beings, and the oppression and pogroms were going to continue. So, they decided to try to put an end to not having a sovereign homeland for the sake of having a place where Jews from everywhere could come to in order to feel safe.

It did not start AFTER WWII.  WWII was a culmination of European and Muslim efforts to get rid of Jews in Europe and in Asia Minor.
The Nazis and the Jihadist got together, Husseini was a good friend of Hitler, and convinced Hitler to not let the Jews come to Palestine as per the Mandate for Palestine to rebuild the Jewish Homeland.

It is ALWAYS best to be sovereign on one's own homeland, live in it free, protect it, defend it and its populations, rather than be at the mercy of any and all anti Jew European Christians and Muslims in Asia Minor, who at any time they chose, could have their followers attack the Jews, rape, rob, and/or kill them.

THIS is the Jewish experience for the past 1700 years at the hands of Christians and Muslims.

Sovereignty over one's own homeland, just as the Kurds about it, is much better.

Just ask ANY sovereign country in the world if it is not better to be the owner of one's own destiny and borders.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Sorry to have to inform you that nobody believes you.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Zionism in Israel is a policy that will maintain a cruel oppression over the indigenous Arab people of Palestine as long as it exists.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Really?  
Who would those be?
Name names


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Do not speak for America.  
Stop treating the government of the USA as some retarded relative you are trying to put away, simply because it won't do what you want it to do.

I have posted what the USA gets from Israel.  How they help each other, which is what every other country in good terms with the USA does.  

You wish to portray these allies as being poisonous, especially Israel to the USA. 

No other country is poisonous to the USA?

How about China?
How about Russia?

I am sure that there are others which may not be good as an "insurance policy" for the USA.

But only Israel you keep targeting, not caring how wrong what you have learned about that relationship is.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Arabia is Southeast of Israel.

A people cannot be indigenous of dozens of  different places.

Either the Arabs are indigenous of Arabia, or they are indigenous of Egypt, of Lebanon, Syria, Morocco, Libya, Tunisia.

Which is it ?

Where are Arabs indigenous from, Eloy?

And how have the indigenous people of all of those places I just mentioned above been faring ever since the Arabs took over their indigenous lands?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You're one of the dumbest k*nts on this forum, and that's saying something.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > And what is your issue with Zionism?
> ...



Who is this loving asshole?  

This place is an asylum for the insane.  Seriously.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Did some gay Jew steal your boyfriend?  Is that your "cruel oppression"?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Billo is not quite insane, just bat-shit crazy.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Zionism in Israel is a policy that will maintain a cruel oppression over the indigenous Arab people of Palestine as long as it exists.



Zionism is a policy of Jewish sovereignty over ancestral Jewish land.  Nothing more.  There is nothing either cruel or oppressive about wanting sovereignty and self-determination over your indigenous homelands.  There is nothing inherently cruel in the concept.  That is what most peoples want.  Kurds, Tibetans, Catalonians, Basques, First Nations, and Palestinians are all examples.  The Jewish people are no different.  

(Yes, yes, I know you are going to argue that the Jewish people are not indigenous to Israel, but that is a foolish argument against recognizable reality.)


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Zionism is a policy of Jewish sovereignty over ancestral Jewish land. Nothing more. There is nothing either cruel or oppressive about wanting sovereignty and self-determination over your indigenous homelands. There is nothing inherently cruel in the concept. That is what most peoples want. Kurds, Tibetans, Catalonians, Basques, First Nations, and Palestinians are all examples. The Jewish people are no different.
> 
> (Yes, yes, I know you are going to argue that the Jewish people are not indigenous to Israel, but that is a foolish argument against recognizable reality.)



You mean other than almost all of them came from Europe, not Palestine? 

Demographic history of Palestine (region) - Wikipedia

In 1890 there were 43K Jews in Palestine compared to 432K Muslims. By 1947, there were 630K Jews in Palestine compared to 1.181 million Muslims.  Muslims were still the majority, and if there was a vote on whether or not to be a Jewish State of a Muslim one, the Jews would have lost.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism is a policy of Jewish sovereignty over ancestral Jewish land. Nothing more. There is nothing either cruel or oppressive about wanting sovereignty and self-determination over your indigenous homelands. There is nothing inherently cruel in the concept. That is what most peoples want. Kurds, Tibetans, Catalonians, Basques, First Nations, and Palestinians are all examples. The Jewish people are no different.
> ...



The basic human right, established in international law, to a people's self-determination and sovereignty does not depend on having a majority.  Its not a right that can be put to a vote and denied to some.  All peoples have those rights.  

The basic human right, established in international law, to a people's self-determination and sovereignty does not depend on individual residence.  It is a collective right, belonging to the people as a whole.  Just as Palestinians in their diaspora are STILL Palestinian so are all Jews STILL Jewish.

(If you want to argue that a forced diaspora removes a people's basic human rights, go ahead.  But that doesn't leave very many "real" Palestinians in the world.)


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> The basic human right, established in international law, to a people's self-determination and sovereignty does not depend on having a majority. Its not a right that can be put to a vote and denied to some. All peoples have those rights.
> 
> The basic human right, established in international law, to a people's self-determination and sovereignty does not depend on individual residence. It is a collective right, belonging to the people as a whole. Just as Palestinians in their diaspora are STILL Palestinian so are all Jews STILL Jewish.
> 
> (If you want to argue that a forced diaspora removes a people's basic human rights, go ahead. But that doesn't leave very many "real" Palestinians in the world.)



The problem with that position is that it assumes the Jews are a "nationality" instead of a "Religion".  This is absurd on its face.  It also assumes a claim on a land because 3000 years ago, people who used to live there practiced an earlier version of their religion, although it can be equally argued that Islam, Christianity, Mandeanism, and others have an equally good claim as they are also descended from that theology. 

So you have to see Zionism for what it actually is, European colonialism in its most naked form.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> The problem with that position is that it assumes the Jews are a "nationality" instead of a "Religion".



The problem with your position is that it is just an excuse to deny the Jewish people the same basic rights that all people have.  There is no objective definition of a "people" with rights to national self-determination which does not include the Jewish people.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism is a policy of Jewish sovereignty over ancestral Jewish land. Nothing more. There is nothing either cruel or oppressive about wanting sovereignty and self-determination over your indigenous homelands. There is nothing inherently cruel in the concept. That is what most peoples want. Kurds, Tibetans, Catalonians, Basques, First Nations, and Palestinians are all examples. The Jewish people are no different.
> ...



What exactly is your issue with the Jews having lived in Europe before returning to their ancestral homeland in Palestine/Land of Israel?

MOST Palestinians are ARABS who had never lived in Palestine/Land of Israel but immigrated into the area at the end of the 19th century until 1948.

ARABS are from Arabia.  That is their indigenous homeland.

Wherever Arabs immigrated to since the 7th century, it does not give them the right to the land they, or other Muslims -  like the Turks or the Moors - ended up invading and conquering.

It does not matter that the number of Muslims was greater than the number of Jews on the Land. Jews are still the only indigenous people on the Land.  And have never given up title over their lands.

It does not matter that the number of Europeans is greater in the Continent of Australia than the number of Aborigines.
The Aborigines are still the indigenous people of that Continent.
The Aborigines have not given up title over their lands.

It does not matter how many Europeans or Asians now live in the Americas and are greater in numbers than all the indigenous tribes which still live on those continents.

Why go by numbers and not the rights of a people over their ancient land, where they became a Nation and continue to be attached forever to their land.  Where their ancestors are buried, where their history took place, where any and all of those indigenous people have survived endless invasions to call themselves who they are.  The indigenous people, the First Nations of those lands.

The Jewish Nation is the first Nation of the land.

Arabs, Palestinians or not, are the invaders who will do anything to keep the land for themselves.

Worse, they follow the Islamic teachings of not allowing any land conquered by Muslims to be returned to the rightful owners, the indigenous people they took the land from.

Muslims are the invading conquering group of the area.
They do not get a "vote" as to whether that small piece of land now know as Israel should exist or not.

The extremist ones proved that they did not want to give up any inch of the conquered land to the Jews by endlessly attacking them and then saying no several times to partitions in 1937, 1947, and the peace treaties which were tried again and again.

The Muslim vote, the extremist - I must follow the Quran's teachings' one - is this:
"Jews are Apes and pigs, and as Muslims we are going to kill them wherever we find them"

Attempts were made to find a sane voice amongst the Arabs/ Muslims.
The sane ones were killed or made to hide or killed.
Israel and the Jews are left with the extremist ones from Al Husseini to others in his clan, like Arafat, and now we have Abbas and Hamas fighting for supremacy amongst them, and still wishing the Jews dead.

Negotiate all you like with barbarians like this.  Not all Arabs are barbarians, they want peace.  But they do not have the power, and may never have it.

Here we are with Iran, and Qatar, and Hezbollah, who have what to do with the Arabs living in Palestine, except for using them as killing machines against Jews?

Nothing one says will make any difference on people who think the way you do.

And so, Israel must remain strong, and stronger.  And it will because it keeps learning the hard lessons the hard way.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> This is absurd on its face.  It also assumes a claim on a land because 3000 years ago, people who used to live there ...



No.  It is a claim that for more than 3000 years the indigenous Jewish peoples have maintained a home and a presence on their ancestral territory.  It is no different than the First Nations peoples of the Americas claiming indigenous presence on their ancestral territory.



> ...practiced an earlier version of their religion, although it can be equally argued that Islam, Christianity, Mandeanism, and others have an equally good claim as they are also descended from that theology.


Usurping someone's theology does not negate the human rights of the originators of the theology.  



> So you have to see Zionism for what it actually is, European colonialism in its most naked form.


Oh, I assure you I see accusations of "Zionism" as a dirty word EXACTLY for what it is -- a thinly disguised form of antisemitism.  As a test for that, why don't you make me an argument for the Jewish people having a right to self-determination and self-government just like any other people?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > The basic human right, established in international law, to a people's self-determination and sovereignty does not depend on having a majority. Its not a right that can be put to a vote and denied to some. All peoples have those rights.
> ...



Jews are a nation, you understand it or not.
And Jews are also a religion.  You understand it or not.
And, they did not "used to live there".  They ALWAYS lived there.
There never was a time when Jews were not present on the land, no matter what numbers.
And they always returned to their ancient homeland. That is documented.

Neither Christianity, Islam or any other cult or religion has any claim on the land of Israel.  Only the Jewish Nation/People.

You endlessly give false reasons to excuse the idea that Jews have no right to that land.

The ONLY rightful people to the land of Israel, are the Jewish People/Nation.

Choose knowledge.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Muslims are the invading conquering group of the area.
> They do not get a "vote" as to whether that small piece of land now know as Israel should exist or not.



No one gets to vote on whether people have human rights.  They are inherent and inviolable.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims are the invading conquering group of the area.
> ...



A point not in dispute.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



A point which should not be in dispute, but somehow is by anti-Zionists (read: antisemites) who think that the Jewish people only get to have self-determination and sovereignty if the Arab Muslims vote that its okay.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> A point which should not be in dispute, but somehow is by anti-Zionists (read: antisemites) who think that the Jewish people only get to have self-determination and sovereignty if the Arab Muslims vote that its okay.



Zionists think Palestinians shouldn't have self-determination and sovereignty.   I say we nuke Israel until we achieve equality in the middle-east.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> The problem with your position is that it is just an excuse to deny the Jewish people the same basic rights that all people have. There is no objective definition of a "people" with rights to national self-determination which does not include the Jewish people.



A people would have a common language and history.  Not just a common religion, and they can't even agree on that.  



Shusha said:


> Usurping someone's theology does not negate the human rights of the originators of the theology.



Good point.  If you are really goign to claim a big fairy in the sky as an authority, you probably should go by which religion has done the best.  



Shusha said:


> Oh, I assure you I see accusations of "Zionism" as a dirty word EXACTLY for what it is -- a thinly disguised form of antisemitism. As a test for that, why don't you make me an argument for the Jewish people having a right to self-determination and self-government just like any other people?



Zionism is a dirty word because what it has come to mean, a form of religious apartheid.   And since the Arabs are must as much "Semites" as the Jews (Maybe more so because they didn't do all that interbreeding with Europeans) it's kind of hard to use the old "Anti-Semitism" canard when one groups of Semites are abusing another.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Jews are a nation, you understand it or not.
> And Jews are also a religion. You understand it or not.
> And, they did not "used to live there". They ALWAYS lived there.
> There never was a time when Jews were not present on the land, no matter what numbers.
> And they always returned to their ancient homeland. That is documented.



Um, guy, by the 19th century, there were very few Jews in Palestine.  Only when the Europeans started dumping them there did this become a problem.  And most of them weren't to keen to go until Hitler started turning them into lampshades. 




Sixties Fan said:


> Neither Christianity, Islam or any other cult or religion has any claim on the land of Israel. Only the Jewish Nation/People.



Why, because a Magic Fairy in the Sky Said so?  There are some Jews who say Israel is illegitimate because the Messiah didn't come by to restore it.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > A point which should not be in dispute, but somehow is by anti-Zionists (read: antisemites) who think that the Jewish people only get to have self-determination and sovereignty if the Arab Muslims vote that its okay.
> ...



You are delusional.
Jews allowed the Hashemite Arabs to keep 77% of their ancient Jewish land.
The Hashemites had no right at all to any of it.
To this day Israel has not demanded the land back, nor will it ever.

The Arabs were offered partition in 1937 and 1947.  They chose war and to kill all the Jews. They lost.  They have chosen war ever since, to lose each and every time and never sign a Peace treaty or follow the Oslo Accords which would have lead to a Peace Treaty between the two.

Nuke yourself.  There will be peace in the world for sure, then


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Zionists think Palestinians shouldn't have self-determination and sovereignty.


Not true.  Its just not true.  Israel has repeatedly tried to facilitate Palestinian sovereignty.  They keep turning it down.  



> I say we nuke Israel until we achieve equality in the middle-east.


Well, if you want equality, why nuke just Israel?  Why don't we nuke the whole ME and start again?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with your position is that it is just an excuse to deny the Jewish people the same basic rights that all people have. There is no objective definition of a "people" with rights to national self-determination which does not include the Jewish people.
> ...



You do not get to change the meaning of the word Zionism simply because Jews have been successful in not being totally destroyed by loony Christians and Muslims.

Interbreeding, etc, etc, etc.

You are a sad Jew hater.

Every single pathetic thing thrown against Jews you keep repeating on the threads here.

Congratulate yourself.

Memorex, right?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> You are delusional.
> Jews allowed the Hashemite Arabs to keep 77% of their ancient land.
> To this day Israel has not demanded the land back, nor will it ever.
> 
> The Arabs were offered partition in 1937 and 1947. They chose war and to kill all the Jews. They lost. They have chosen war ever since, to lose each and every time and never sign a Peace treaty or follow the Oslo Accords which would have lead to a Peace Treaty between the two.



Why should they agree to the theft of their land?  

It took them 200 years to get rid of the Crusaders, but they got rid of the Crusaders.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> A people would have a common language and history.


THANK YOU!  A common language and history is a most excellent objective definition of a "people".  How does this exclude the Jewish people?  You DO know about Hebrew, right?  And you DO know about the history of Israel?



> Good point.  If you are really goign to claim a big fairy in the sky as an authority, you probably should go by which religion has done the best.


I do.  That's why I believe in Judaism.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> You do not get to change the meaning of the word Zionism simply because Jews have been successful in not being totally destroyed by loony Christians and Muslims.



What loony Christians?  Oh, never mind.  



Sixties Fan said:


> Interbreeding, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> You are a sad Jew hater.
> 
> Every single pathetic thing thrown against Jews you keep repeating on the threads here.



If the European Jews wanted to form a homeland in Europe, I'd have no issue with that.  They didn't.  They tried to carve out someone else's land.  

But here's the thing.  If my neighbor said to me, "Hey, Joe, all the rest of the folks in the neighborhood decide we really don't like you, and we are going to strap bombs to our kids to try to blow you up and get you out."....

...I'd move.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> THANK YOU! A common language and history is a most excellent objective definition of a "people". How does this exclude the Jewish people? You DO know about Hebrew, right? And you DO know about the history of Israel?



Except the Invaders didn't speak Hebrew, they spoke Yiddish and a bunch of other languages.  The Zionist entity had to reintroduce Hebrew as a conversational language. .


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Why should they agree to the theft of their land?
> 
> It took them 200 years to get rid of the Crusaders, but they got rid of the Crusaders.



So, it took the Jewish people 3000 thousand years to regain sovereignty over her land.  But she did it.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Not true.  Its just not true.  Israel has repeatedly tried to facilitate Palestinian sovereignty.  They keep turning it down.



Can you Zionists ever not lie?  The Palestinians have never been offered anything close to real sovereignty.  Zionist have only offered them a slight increase self-rule in exchange for surrendering most of their valid legal claims against Israel -- this latter point is the deal-breaker.  And, that "slight increase" could be undone at any moment by Israel's whim. 

Even if they "turned it down", sovereignty can be imposed unilaterally.  You don't need their permission to call them a state and to leave it up to them to govern themselves.  Sovereignty is about being left alone, not about asking permission to leave them alone.  



> Well, if you want equality, why nuke just Israel?  Why don't we nuke the whole ME and start again?



Before Israel, the middle-east wasn't a problem.  After Israel, it'll no longer be a problem.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > You are delusional.
> ...



The Arabs are invaders, just like the Crusaders.  And it was another group of Muslim invaders who beat the Crusaders, not the Arabs.
One group of Muslims or Christians after another stole the land of the Jews.

And both religions always agreed that it was the Land of the Jews.
Well, that is until the Jews wanted to reclaim sovereignty over their land, the loony Christians and Muslims (that makes it NOT all of of the Christians and Muslims, thank goodness) and here is where they all stand.

Loony Christians and Muslims demanding the destruction of Israel, because HOW DARE those Jews want sovereignty over any part of their ancient homeland? Jews know that they were born to be subservient to Christians and Muslims.  Why can't they stay that way?


Zionism is saying NO to all of those loony Christians and Muslims who have never thought twice before murdering endless numbers of Jews for the past 1700 years.

Zionism is saying NO to Christian and Muslim oppression, torture, mass expulsions, mass murders without any impunity, as Muslims and Christians have been getting away with for too long.

Arabs have the right to live next to the Jews, in peace on the ancient Jewish homeland.  But do not have the right to wan to steal what the Jews have left, 20 % of it.

The Arabs/Palestinians already have 80 % of the Jewish homeland.

Most Arabs respect the Jews and want to live in peace with them.

Time for their "leaders" to start listening to them and stop with the charters and endless desire to destroy a country they will never succeed in destroying.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > THANK YOU! A common language and history is a most excellent objective definition of a "people". How does this exclude the Jewish people? You DO know about Hebrew, right? And you DO know about the history of Israel?
> ...



Would you stop and listen to yourself?  The Jewish people have NOT lost the Hebrew.  The Hebrew language was never lost.  It was spoken and read continuously throughout the diaspora.  It is read now throughout the diaspora.  It was read and understood and spoken by me, and by millions of Jews worldwide to celebrate the new year.  AND it is a living language in Israel today. 

And further, are you saying that if European invaders and colonizers of Canada just put First Nations peoples in English-speaking, religious schools and REMOVED their language and culture from them that the First Nations peoples would lose all of their human rights?! 

You are disgusting. 

Am Yisrael chai.  (That's Hebrew, btw.  Well, technically its a transliteration of the Hebrew but...).


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Not true.  Its just not true.  Israel has repeatedly tried to facilitate Palestinian sovereignty.  They keep turning it down.
> ...



Speak for yourself.  You do not know what you are talking about.
They were offered partition twice, 1937 and 1947.  They would have had full sovereignty over the land they were on.

They have no "valid legal claims" against Israel.  Again, you are delusional.

Only because the Arabs decided to demand impossible things, it does not mean that they have the right to get them.  That is where negotiations come, after 1967.

Before Israel there was an Empire which went around sucking every piece of land it could into its Empire.  It was called the Ottoman Empire.
It was not a problem in the 19th Century because that Empire was in decline.
It made the mistake of joining the German losers and they ended up losing everything.

If it had not been a Jewish State, but a Christian one, the Muslims would have declared war on it the same way.

The Muslims need to have ALL OF THE LAND they once conquered, or they are not happy.  I mean, the loony ones like the Al-Husseini clan.

After Israel, fool, they will come after all the Christian countries, as they are doing right now, fool.
---
First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.

First they came ... - Wikipedia...


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> The Palestinians have never been offered anything close to real sovereignty.



Demonstrably untrue.  It has been offered again and again and again.  1947.  1993 (Oslo).  2000 (Camp David).  2008 (Olmert Plan).


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> ..surrendering most of their valid legal claims against Israel -- this latter point is the deal-breaker.



Please elaborate what you mean by "valid legal claims against Israel".  Do you mean that any sovereignty for Israel or the Jewish people on any of the territory is a deal-breaker?

Yeah, the destruction of Israel and the denial of Jewish sovereignty is a deal-breaker on this side. 

Since the deal-breakers are mutually exclusive, there is no possible solution to the conflict.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians have never been offered anything close to real sovereignty.
> ...



Demonstrably, you're a lying Jew. E.g. Camp David 2000 offered the Palestinians 73% of the West Bank.  If they accepted that, they'd be giving up valid legal claim to 27% of the West Bank. And, Israel would still be free to violate international law and Palestinian sovereignty, and the Palestinians would be right back to where they are now, minus valid legal claim to 27% of their land. That's just one of many things the Palestinians were asked to give away with no real grantee of any benefit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Who is this loving asshole?
> 
> This place is an asylum for the insane.  Seriously.


I don't have a problem around here and many people know it.  Because I'm the biggest asshole in the forum.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



You change the numbers from 96 % to 73 % and who is the liar?

In negotiations, one should be able to be ready to give up some things, for others. That is why it is called NEGOTIATIONS.

What were the Arabs ready to give up for peace?

----------
"Deal failed because Arafat also wanted control of area leading to tunnels, where 'you could do mayhem to the ruins of the temples'"

"However, Clinton said, no agreement was reached under his aegis because although Israel, under Barak, agreed to give up 96 percent of the West Bank, the Palestinians, under Arafat, “never said yes.”

Bill Clinton: Israel offered Temple Mount to Palestinians in 2000

Basically, there was no deal because Arafat was afraid he would be assassinated by the Muslim Brotherhood, just as the President of Egypt was after the treaty that country signed with Israel.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 22, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Who is this loving asshole?
> ...



As Patton once said, from one son of a bitch to another.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Billo is not quite insane, just bat-shit crazy.


That was harsh.  After all the nice things I said about you.  I never put you in a bad light.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



And by the way, Judea and Samaria, which the Hashemite Arabs, now Jordan,  began to call "West Bank" in 1950, was NEVER Palestinian land, they never had any sovereignty over any of that land, or TransJordan, or Gaza, or anywhere.

You have dreamed up this "legal" claim the Arabs, as Palestinians, would have over any of the land the Hashemite Kingdom took from the Jews in 1948.

I know.  You read the sources you read, without having any real idea of what is going on, or what went on.

That, does not give the "Palestinians" any rights, much less legal, over a land stolen from the Jews by one Arab clan, the Hashemites.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> As Patton once said, from one son of a bitch to another.


"No soldier ever helped anyone dying for his country; he did it by making the other dumb bastard die for his" - George C. Patton


----------



## thetor (Sep 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> The reader will note that the anti-Semites only have rhetoric and lies to support their insane hatred of Israel.  The only one posting any factual information are those that support Israel.


Yuck,what a lying,Anti-Semetic,Zionist you are...All Palestinians are Semetic...Very Few Jews today are


----------



## thetor (Sep 22, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> The Mufti and the Führer
> 
> 
> In 1941, Haj Amin al-Husseini fled to Germany and met with Adolf Hitler, Heinrich Himmler, Joachim Von Ribbentrop and other Nazi leaders. He wanted to persuade them to extend the Nazis’ anti-Jewish program to the Arab world.
> ...


Interesting Post...Now EXPLAIN TO US HOW AND WHY THE ZIONIST MOVEMENT COLLABORATED WITH NAZIS AND HELPING IN THE EXTERMINATION OF JEWS IN EUROPE....


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



First, it's bullsh1t that the Palestinians were offered 96%.  But, even if that number is correct, the principle remains, Palestinians were asked to give up valid legal claim in exchange for no guarantee on anything.  And, the figure I cited is far too generous to Israel, because the Palestinians while agreeing to the land would still be denied the airspace, for either planes or broadcast.  .  You'd have the Palestinians agree to surrender 100% of their airspace to Israel, for nothing in return, and then you complain about the Palestinians not accepting the deal.  

Palestine was to be fragmented with Israel controlling the land between the fragments, etc.  To claim that the Palestinians were offered sovereignty is flat out lie.  They were offered nothing but giving up valid legal claims to sovereignty.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 22, 2017)

thetor said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > The Mufti and the Führer
> ...



Dude, you're a sandwich short of a picnic.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Billo is not quite insane, just bat-shit crazy.
> ...


I was being kind, Billo. I know you're not insane. Maybe I should have just said "wacky."


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Demonstrably, you're a lying Jew. E.g. Camp David 2000 offered the Palestinians 73% of the West Bank.  If they accepted that, they'd be giving up valid legal claim to 27% of the West Bank. And, Israel would still be free to violate international law and Palestinian sovereignty, and the Palestinians would be right back to where they are now, minus valid legal claim to 27% of their land. That's just one of many things the Palestinians were asked to give away with no real grantee of any benefit.



This may come as a shock to you, but in a peace agreement the Arab Palestinians are going to have to give up claim to some land.  You are apparently agreeing with me that Arab Palestinians have, indeed, been offered sovereignty.  They just don't think the cake is sweet enough.  Well, how sweet does the cake need to be?  Olmert offered 93% of Judea and Samaria and offered land swaps to make up for the loss.  So why wasn't THAT cake sweet enough?

You are just using the excuse that Israel "might" do something "bad" so therefore there will be no peace.  What kinds of violations to international law and Palestinian sovereignty do you think Israel might do after a peace treaty is signed?  Has Israel every violated its peace treaty with either Jordan or Egypt?  What evidence do you have that Israel will, without cause, violate a peace treaty?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I was being kind, Billo. I know you're not insane. Maybe I should have just said "wacky."


Fuck off, you kiss-ass!  God, I hate people who stroke me.

xoxo


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Uh, the Arabs clearly absorbed people from the Levant on the way in.

So, no things aren't so Black, and White.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism in Israel is a policy that will maintain a cruel oppression over the indigenous Arab people of Palestine as long as it exists.
> ...



Why is there a term for Jewish terms to statehood, and not Palestinian terms to statehood?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



Jews never wanted any other land but their own.
And they did not get all of it.  Less than 20 %.

And you guys are the ones crying


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


1.6 Billion Muslims are not demented lunatics.  Just a small number of them.

And you are afraid of each and every one of them.

Had it been the Nazis, you would have demanded that the US should never have entered WWII, or WWI for that matter.

Sometimes, ordinary people like yourself do not know anything about what is good for the country, or for the world, period.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Stop being delusional and totally misinformed. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



I'd like to see a document proving Jews lived in Israel longer, than Arabs.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Does family 1. have the right to evict another family 2. who bought the house, because someone once evicted family 1.???
> 
> Most people would say no.... Zionists think differently....



And you continue to embarrass yourself


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And you learned all of that while suckling when you were a babe.....
No wonder you can not let all of this Jew hatred go.

How embarrassing


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



You mean a term like Palestinian nationalism?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Seriously?  The Jewish people have been there for more than 3000 years. The Arab people have been there for 1300. Who has been there longer?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Does family 1. have the right to evict another family 2. who bought the house, because someone once evicted family 1.???
> 
> Most people would say no.... Zionists think differently....



Either the original owner should have the house. Or the most recent occupant should have the house. Either way it's the Jewish people. 

You are trying to argue that family 2 has the right to kick out family 1. And family 3 has the right to kick out family 2 but that NO ONE has the right to kick out family 3. You can't work both sides of the coin here.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



How about this view?

If Jesus was born around 4 BC and Mohammed was born 570 CE, that is mathematical proof the Ayrabs are Abdul-come-lately. Arabs weren't in Israel until Mo rode in on a unicorn.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I was being kind, Billo. I know you're not insane. Maybe I should have just said "wacky."
> ...


----------



## Shusha (Sep 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> If Jesus was born around 4 BC and Mohammed was born 570 CE, that is mathematical proof the Ayrabs are Abdul-come-lately. Arabs weren't in Israel until Mo rode in on a unicorn.



Isn't the point that he rode OUT on the unicorn?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



As if roughly 99.9% of Jews didn't leave Israel for Europe, North Africa, and other parts of the Middle-East?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 22, 2017)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Does family 1. have the right to evict another family 2. who bought the house, because someone once evicted family 1.???
> ...



No, normal people don't think it's their right to kick out a people living there.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 22, 2017)

The Arabs that chose to stay in Israel and get along and go along thrived.  Their children and grand children have too and now Israeli Arabs are in about the 96% percentile in terms of standard of living of Arabs in the middle-east. The creation of Israel was the BEST thing that happened to the vast majority of Israeli Arabs and their ancestors.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 23, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


You will not hear from me again.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 23, 2017)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > This is absurd on its face.  It also assumes a claim on a land because 3000 years ago, people who used to live there ...
> ...


European Jews are not a Semitic people. Palestine is not the ancestral land of European Jews any more than it is the ancestral land of European Christians who also laid claim to it and occupied it at the time of the Crusades.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 23, 2017)

Eloy said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



Good riddance you anti-Semitic, bigot k*nt.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2017)

Shusha said:


> So, it took the Jewish people 3000 thousand years to regain sovereignty over her land. But she did it.



You mean it took 3000 years for hte Jews to con the world into thinking they deserved a land... but everyone is already regretting the mistake. 



Shusha said:


> Would you stop and listen to yourself? The Jewish people have NOT lost the Hebrew. The Hebrew language was never lost. It was spoken and read continuously throughout the diaspora. It is read now throughout the diaspora. It was read and understood and spoken by me, and by millions of Jews worldwide to celebrate the new year. AND it is a living language in Israel today.



That's kind of like saying the Western World never lost Latin because they kept speaking it in Church.  



Shusha said:


> And further, are you saying that if European invaders and colonizers of Canada just put First Nations peoples in English-speaking, religious schools and REMOVED their language and culture from them that the First Nations peoples would lose all of their human rights?!



NOt really the same thing. And bluntly, I think the stupidest thing some of these first nations groups to is try to pretend the modern world didn't happen to them. Ever been to a reservation?  They are government mandated slums... at least until they put Casinos on them. Now they are slums with casinos.  

But at least the First Nations aren't invading someone else's land and treating them like second class citizens like the Zionists are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2017)

Shusha said:


> This may come as a shock to you, but in a peace agreement the Arab Palestinians are going to have to give up claim to some land. You are apparently agreeing with me that Arab Palestinians have, indeed, been offered sovereignty. They just don't think the cake is sweet enough. Well, how sweet does the cake need to be? Olmert offered 93% of Judea and Samaria and offered land swaps to make up for the loss. So why wasn't THAT cake sweet enough?



Because the Jews aren't going back to Europe where they belong.  

I'm sorry you guys don't get this, but they don't want ANY of you on their land.  and they know that Demographics are in their favor.  You'll run out of people before they do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> This is where Jews really should've gone, and no one would realy care.
> 
> Jewish Autonomous Oblast - Wikipedia



Meh, they'd have pissed off the Manchurian and tried to steal their land, too.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> .
> I'm sorry you guys don't get this, but they don't want ANY of you on their land. ...



Right?!  Exactly.  The only cake that is sweet enough is to ethnically cleanse the entire territory of all Jews.  There's a word for that, you know.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> NOt really the same thing. ...
> But at least the First Nations aren't invading someone else's land and treating them like second class citizens like the Zionists are.



Why is it not the same thing?  You are saying that since the Jewish people "lost" their language (which is factually and demonstrably false) they no longer have human rights.  

And the Jewish people are NOT invading someone else's land.  The Jewish people are the First Nations peoples of Israel.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



OTOH, Palestine is not the ancestral home of the non-Jews living there.
They are Arabic from Saudi Arabia or they are from Egypt,Jordan and Syria.

OTOH, Europe is not the ancestral home of the Jews living there.
They are Jews from Israel. 

Conclusion: Arabs are the interlopers and occupiers. 
Conclusion: Jews are the occupants.

No argument will be accepted or verified.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Because the Jews aren't going back to Europe where they belong.





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Jews have no rights to steal Polish land either.



Whenever I read virulent toxic antisemitism as witnessed on this thread, I always wonder if the posters really don't understand how antisemitic they are being or if they understand but feel justified.  

Imagine taking another indigenous ethnic group and treating them the same way -- say Catalans.  Imagine telling the Catalans that they can not stay in Catalonia while also telling them that they have no right to live anywhere in the world.  Its crazy.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> I take it some of you folks opposed the existence of Israel.  Why?  By the way, here is a definition of Zionism that I found.  I don't see the problem.
> 
> Zionism - Wikipedia
> 
> ...


Indeed, it was a settler colonial project.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


The Ottomans (Turkey) ceded the land to Palestine not Britain.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



That was really very generous of the Ottomans and the original Palestinians are grateful. Of course, the Israelis didn't get the whole package as promised.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Resolution 181 was rejected and the UN Security Council did not implement any of its recommendations.

It means nothing.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

gtopa1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Actually, Britain did not pass its mandate to Israel. It passed it to the UNPC.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Who  is North Korea occupying?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Right?! Exactly. The only cake that is sweet enough is to ethnically cleanse the entire territory of all Jews. There's a word for that, you know.



I'm sure there is... but since they are invaders, they don't get a lot of sympathy from me.  



Shusha said:


> And the Jewish people are NOT invading someone else's land. The Jewish people are the First Nations peoples of Israel.



According to who?  A moldy old book that has talking snakes and Giants and Sea Monsters in it?  



Shusha said:


> Imagine taking another indigenous ethnic group and treating them the same way -- say Catalans. Imagine telling the Catalans that they can not stay in Catalonia while also telling them that they have no right to live anywhere in the world. Its crazy.



No, no, no.  Crazy is insisting on living on a strip of desert and being at perpetual war with the people you stole it from because a MAGIC PIXIE IN THE SKY told you to.  



Shusha said:


> Whenever I read virulent toxic antisemitism as witnessed on this thread, I always wonder if the posters really don't understand how antisemitic they are being or if they understand but feel justified.



You'd have a point if we weren't actually complaining about a legitimate thing the Zionists are doing.    Now, if you said, "Let's make East Prussia the Jewish Homeland", I'd have less problem with that, as that's where they came from originally and Germany kind of owes them.  

The Palestinians didn't really do anything to deserve the misery the Zionists are inflicting on them.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Linkiloo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Not all Jews. Most Jews are just working people.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> That's it, k*nt, run from simple questions. I'll reiterate. If the Israeli-Arabs have it so bad, why don't they leave?


Because it is their homeland.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Who  is North Korea occupying?



Well, each Korea claims sovereignty over the entire territory, so, according to them, they are each being occupied by the other.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Who  is North Korea occupying?
> ...


The Korean people want to reunify the country. It is the governments and the US who reject that plan.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> K9BUCK, lying Zionist, instead of the finger of God, that cartoon should have the US depicted as a 800lb gorilla pulling on the rope.  Or maybe have the devil holding the rope for his children.  I see no evidence of God helping those Antichrists.  Israel doesn't get any peace.  Israel can't win the stalemate with the Palestinians.  God allegedly let Hitler throw six million Jews into ovens.  God sent the Romans to smash the earlier Jewish state into the ground.  And, the Jews can't lay one stone of a new Temple.
> 
> Your sick doctrine is losing popularity in the US.  Eventually that 800lb gorilla will lose interest in protecting the rabid dog Israel, and the Israel will be wiped off the map.
> 
> ...





BulletProof said:


> Israel can't win the stalemate with the Palestinians.


Indeed, Israel's military has been pounding Palestinian civilians for 70 years and has not won yet.

And they call the Palestinians losers.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Now, if you said, "Let's make East Prussia the Jewish Homeland", I'd have less problem with that, as that's where they came from originally ...



Again, I am absolutely appalled by this line of thinking.  Do you really, actually believe that the Jewish people have no connection to Israel, Judea and Samaria and did not originate in those places?  That the Jewish people have no history there?  That the Hebrew language didn't come into being there? Its CRAZY.

Forget about magic sky fairies and just look at the factual evidence.

How do you explain away things like this?  






Or this?






I REALLY want to know -- do you actually believe that the Jewish people have absolutely NO connection to that land?  Is the depth of your ignorance really that great?  Or is it your antisemitism that is that huge that you deny, even to yourself, reality?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

What This Anti-Occupation Jew Learned Celebrating Rosh Hashanah With Orthodox Settlers


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...


Religious Zionism is the desire to live in the holy land.

Political Zionism is a settler colonial project.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Shusha said:


> REALLY want to know -- do you actually believe that the Jewish people have absolutely NO connection to that land?


You keep pounding on a point that is not disputed. Jews have a connection to the land. So do a lot of other people.

The Jews do not have an *exclusive* right to the land.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


The Palestinians were at home minding their own business. They did not go attack anyone.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > REALLY want to know -- do you actually believe that the Jewish people have absolutely NO connection to that land?
> ...



The Jews never said that they had "exclusive" right to LIVE on the land.  And intelligent Arabs knew it, and welcomed the Jews back to their homeland knowing they would bring progress to the Arabs.

The non intelligent Arabs, like the Al Husseini clan decided to follow the Mohammedan/Jihadist lessons of 1300 of Islamic control over that land.

"Jews cannot be allowed to become sovereign over their own land, especially as it was conquered by Islam.  It now belongs to any and all Muslims, only"

WHO is demanding exclusivity over that piece of land?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Palestinians did not call themselves Palestinians.

The people on the land were known as Jews, Muslims, Arabs, Druze, Beduin, Turks, Christians, Bahai, Americans, Russians, etc...

Once WWI happened and the Ottomans lost the land, they were still Arab Muslims and Christians, Jews, Druze, Bahai, Beduin, etc.

The Arabs, led by the Al-Husseini clan, decided they wanted to be part of Greater Syria.  To be Syrians.

You know all of that.  You reject it as if it never happened.

As if all living and immigrating into the Mandate until 1948 were not known as Palestinians, only the Arabs who are NOW known as Palestinians since 1964.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> The Jews never said that they had "exclusive" right to LIVE on the land.


Is that why they kicked out 750,000 of the wrong kind of people in 1948 and continue to eliminate the rest of them today?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> You keep pounding on a point that is not disputed. Jews have a connection to the land. So do a lot of other people.
> 
> The Jews do not have an *exclusive* right to the land.



So do me a favour. Every time someone on Team Palestine rejects the connection of the Jewish people to the land or denies that Jewish people exist CALL THEM OUT ON IT. 

And I'll remind you that I am the MOST vocal Team Israel supporter of Arab Palestinian rights in this board. The Jewish people have never required an exclusive right to the land. It's the Arabs who are demanding that.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> The Palestinians did not call themselves Palestinians.


A rose by any other name...


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Most Arab Muslims immigrated into the area from the 1890s until 1948.  They cannot be included in your Palestinians who were minding their own business on that land as they were completely new to living on it.

The Al Husseini clan made sure from 1920 on, to have the Arabs attack the Jews to force them out of their own ancient homeland to keep the Jews from becoming sovereign over any part of that land.

"They did not attack anyone"  What a joke, from 1920 to 1948 with all the dead and injured Jews one can count.   There are videos and photographs of it, but you will also disregard that as being non existent. 

You say it does not exist, that it was not that way.....

Poofff

It ceases to exist and it was not that way.

(courtesy of tin man)


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Only to you , tin, only to you.

In the real world, it is called appropriation of a word in order to steal the indigenous people of their land, and mainly because they are not Muslims.

If ONLY the Jews had been Muslims,  Al Husseini would not have had any issue with them, any more than the Arabs had with the Saudis kicking the Hashemites from Arabia.

Simple.

Just be a Muslim.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The removal of the "wrong" people was mutual. It was a war. People get uprooted by war. It's not right. No one is arguing that it is right. But it happens. 

But you keep trying to make the implication that for only one side it was deliberately maliciously intended. And that that side continues to hold and enact the same malicious intent. It is a reversal of the truth. There are no Jews in Arab lands (with few exceptions). There are plenty of Arabs in The Jewish land. The facts alone defeat your argument.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Again, I am absolutely appalled by this line of thinking. Do you really, actually believe that the Jewish people have no connection to Israel, Judea and Samaria and did not originate in those places? That the Jewish people have no history there? That the Hebrew language didn't come into being there? Its CRAZY.
> 
> Forget about magic sky fairies and just look at the factual evidence.
> 
> How do you explain away things like this?



Okay, again, don't care that the people who lived there 2000 years ago had the same religion.  Ethnically, they are Europeans, not Semites.  



Shusha said:


> I REALLY want to know -- do you actually believe that the Jewish people have absolutely NO connection to that land? Is the depth of your ignorance really that great? Or is it your antisemitism that is that huge that you deny, even to yourself, reality?



Again, all they have in common with the people who lived there 2000 years ago is a religion.  Since there is no God and never was, I don't put a lot of credence into that.  

These are European interlopers, plain and simple.  And much like the other European interlopers were driven out of most of the world it tried to colonize, the Zionists will be, too.  Or they'll have to learn to live with the rule of the native people.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...





Shusha said:


> But you keep trying to make the implication that for only one side it was deliberately maliciously intended.


It was. The Zionists wanted an exclusive Jewish state when the Jews were a minority.

There is only *one* way to solve that problem.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 23, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Sixties Fan said:
> ...



That senile, old goat doesn't ever know his own name.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> "They did not attack anyone" What a joke, from 1920 to 1948 with all the dead and injured Jews one can count.


OK, but they were at home. (In their own country.) They did not go attack anyone.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


They were not offered statehood. They were offered the "opportunity" to cede half of their country to colonial settlers.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Blame the "Nakba" on the Al Husseini Clan and the Arab League for causing it.

Both wanted the Jews dead and gone.  The Clan and the Arab League are the sole ones responsible for the pictures you put up.

And are also responsible for the Nakba inflicted on the Jews of TransJordan by the Hashemite Clan, for attacking them and expelling those Jews from their homes and lands in that area.

And all the Jews attacked in 1920, 1921, 1929 and murdered or expelled from their homes and lands during those years.

And the NAKBA inflicted on the Jews of Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem after Israel declared its Independence.

You are a total fake by always crying about the poor Arabs who were made to listen to their leaders to move out of their homes so that the Arab Armies could more easily murder all the Jews in Israel, but you NEVER have any sympathy for the Jews who had no weapons and were simply driven from their homes in Gaza, TransJordan, Sfad, Hebron, ALL OF Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem.

IT WAS Jewish Land, with all the right they had of being there.

You and others like you, are the only ones to treat any Jews as if they did not exist as human beings, and therefore having any rights to any lands on THEIR OWN ancient lands.

Post all the photos and videos you like of 1948.

The WAR AGAINST the JEWS started in 1920.

You have no shame in continuing to denying that it was so, by continuously  denying that anything before 1948 EVER happened.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It wasn't "their" country, k*nt.  Maybe they should have taken it up with the Ottomans who lost "their" country by waging war against the west, k*nt.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You are soooo well versed in Israel's bullshit version of history.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 23, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



I don't think the Ottomans, the Brits, nor the Jews had any business in these affairs.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Do these pictures prove the Jews drove them out or that the Arabs forced them to leave until the Jews were driven into the sea?

Inconclusive.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


The Treaty of Lausanne ceded that territory to Palestine.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Only a few percent were instructed to leave.

You need to read up.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Partition WAS about the Arabs having their own State and the Jews theirs.

You really have issues understanding words. 
Worse, you enjoy changing the meaning of certain words.

The Peel Commission published its report in July 1937. The report admitted that the mandate was unworkable because Jewish and Arab objectives in Palestine were incompatible, and it proposed that Palestine be partitioned into three zones: *an Arab state*, *a Jewish state*, and a neutral territory containing the holy places. Although the British government initially accepted these proposals, by 1938 it had recognized that such partitioning would be infeasible, and it ultimately rejected the commission’s report.

Peel Commission | British history
---------------
1947 was not about a Partition for an Arab State and A Jewish State?

http://www.un.org/Depts/dpi/palestine/ch2.pdf

And by the way The Palestinian Arabs never, EVER, had a country to speak of as you insist in believing and insist in wanting others to believe.

It had been dominated by the Ottomans for 500 years.  No other Nation besides the Jewish one ever existed on that land after the Roman Empire ceased to exist.

During no time after the Romans, the Byzantine, the Muslims, the Crusaders, or the Ottomans, was there EVER a Nation built on that land, with a capital, a president, king, emperor, etc etc.

So, STOP, saying that the Arab invaders, who wanted in 1964 to call themselves Palestinians, had a country on that land.

IT IS A BIG FAT LIE, and you know it !!!


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I read about it in 1948. In school our penpals in Israel sent us letters describing the events accurately. The 8-9 year old Israell students had no reason to lie or make up facts.  Where were you at that time, Tinmore?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



We have read up.  You just don't like what the Arabs themselves have said as witnesses to the whole thing as to what their leaders did, and how many of them were forced to leave by their leaders and the Jordanians while these two groups hoped that the war would not take long and the Jews would be driven out or totally killed in about two weeks afterwards.

Read up tin.  Watch the videos.

Pity all of those poor Arabs cannot make the Arab League and the Hashemite Kingdom PAY for what they did to them from 1920 to 1948

All would have been well had it not been for some Jihadi idiots who wanted land more than they wanted to see all Arabs have better lives.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...





Sixties Fan said:


> and it proposed that *Palestine *be partitioned into three zones:


What was it that they wanted to partition and give half of it to colonial settlers?

Oh yeah, Palestine.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You are totally delusional.
Get a good psychiatric help to help you with this pathetic world you live in.

Truly sad


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yes, Palestine, which was the ancient homeland of the Jewish People, where Jews always were present, which now under the Mandate for Palestine was going to once again be sovereign by Jews.

EXCEPT, that 77% went to ARABS, and then more of what was left was to be partitioned with ARABS, who are NOT now, nor ever have been INDIGENOUS of that land.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 23, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Indeed, but living in Israel they were only taught the Zionist version of history. Today it is illegal to mention the Nakba in Israeli schools.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You are continuing in your Jew hatred delusional trip.

Rest a little.  Let the mind clear.

The Italians are claiming the whole Mediterranean Sea?



As if the Italians did not have enough issues with the country falling apart as it is


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why should Israel teach something that did not happen?
The Arab countries wanted to destroy Israel and kill the Jews.
The Arabs lost.  Period.  The Arabs created that catastrophe, not Israel and the Jews.

Why should the American North teach something that did not happen?
The South wanted to keep slavery alive and going.
Why should the USA teach that the south was done some injustice in abolishing slavery and eventually the disaster the south itself chose to cause on itself by attempting to break away from the rest of the country?


----------



## Hollie (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Oh yeah, the geographic area called Palestine. The area conquered during the Islamist colonial project.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You keep confusing this thread with some thread about Poland and Jews.

Start your own thread on some other forum about it


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2017)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Today is now. 1948 was then. Those kids weren't taught that: they lived it. They were aware of what was going on. And 8-9 year olds then were a hell of a lot smarter then those of today.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Good. Get it off your chest, Piotr.


----------



## Eloy (Sep 23, 2017)

Shusha said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > NOt really the same thing. ...
> ...


East European Jews from Moldova and other former Soviet republics are not the First Nation of Palestine. They have as much connection to Palestine as Polish Catholics do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> It wasn't "their" country, k*nt. Maybe they should have taken it up with the Ottomans who lost "their" country by waging war against the west, k*nt.



I think you are a little confused. 

The West got the Arabs to revolt against the Ottomans on the promise that they would get independence.  Then the British, who are pretty much the masters of fucking up everything, decided, "Hey, do you know what would look good here?  A Bunch of Jews we are throwing out of Europe!"


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't "their" country, k*nt. Maybe they should have taken it up with the Ottomans who lost "their" country by waging war against the west, k*nt.
> ...


The Jews have been wanting to "go back" for over two thousand years.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 25, 2017)

Roudy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


To clarify, the Jews have wanted to be sovereign over their ancient homeland since the Romans conquered it.

Jews were always present on the land, and Jews always returned to their homeland no matter which invader had taken over from the Romans, until 1948 when that dream of recreating sovereignty over their own homeland came true.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

Roudy said:


> The Jews have been wanting to "go back" for over two thousand years.



Yeah, but few of them actually tried until Hitler started turning them into lampshades.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> To clarify, the Jews have wanted to be sovereign over their ancient homeland since the Romans conquered it.
> 
> Jews were always present on the land, and Jews always returned to their homeland no matter which invader had taken over from the Romans, until 1948 when that dream of recreating sovereignty over their own homeland came true.



That's nice and all, but batshit bronze age mythology isn't a good source for policy.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews have been wanting to "go back" for over two thousand years.
> ...


Were you there to count them, one by one?


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > To clarify, the Jews have wanted to be sovereign over their ancient homeland since the Romans conquered it.
> ...


Go say that to each and every one of the indigenous people all over the world and see the answer you get.
You will not like it.

It goes like this.

It is our land.  You are the invader.  And like the Jewish People, we have the right to the ancient homeland of our people, as they have the right to the ancient homeland of their people.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Were you there to count them, one by one?



Um, no, one only needs to look at the immigration figures to Palestine. 






The British opened Palestine to Colonization (let's call it what it was) and no one was too keen on taking the bait, until 1936 and after. 



Sixties Fan said:


> Go say that to each and every one of the indigenous people all over the world and see the answer you get.
> You will not like it.
> 
> It goes like this.
> ...



Except it's the Palestinian's land, not some Europeans who happen to have a corrupted version of the Religion practiced their 2000 years ago.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Were you there to count them, one by one?
> ...



You are a poor student of history, and a worse student of religion.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> That's nice and all, but batshit bronze age mythology isn't a good source for policy.



What IS a good source for policy?  Are universally recognized human rights a good source?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, but few of them actually tried until Hitler started turning them into lampshades.



And your point is what?  That people don't have basic human rights until half of them are killed in a genocide?


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Except it's the Palestinian's land...



When I hear that, I hear you saying that it Arab Palestinian land.  That the land belongs only to a specific group of "Palestinians".  

If we were to use the analogy of the US:

The First Nations peoples are not really Americans, because all the real Americans adopted the new culture and there is no proof that First Nations peoples really existed or had a history here

The invaders and colonial immigrants from circa 1600 to circa 1900 are real Americans

Those forced to immigrate due to external factors are not really Americans

Those who chose more recently to immigrate, but were suitably like the European "real" Americans are real Americans

Those who chose to immigrate but were not like the "real" Americans are invaders and colonialists


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Well, one of your buddies the OP Zionist, has in fact argued that Jews have more rights to a land, and a homogenous society, because of Hitler's Holocaust.



The Jewish people have rights to the land for reasons which have nothing to do with the Shoah.  The fact that the Shoah occurred, though, makes it all the more relevant and necessary for the Jewish people to have a safe and secure homeland.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Jews were given a homeland... They just wanted more.



So, if we gave the Palestinians a few thousand square miles in, I don't know, say, Chile, that would satisfy their claims, right?

I mean, how much do they need?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I suggest taking a gander of a Middle East map and letting us know if you can find Israel without the map maker making it artificially standing out.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Were you there to count them, one by one?
> ...


Fake history.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah, look at those greedy Jews that have occupied so much of the Arab Muslim lands:


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > The Jews have been wanting to "go back" for over two thousand years.
> ...



Classless, repugnant k*nt.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



They gladly gave up the Sinai in return for peace.  Israel could have taken Damascus in 67' as well.  Israel wants Israel and to have peace with everyone.   Satan has been using guys like you to persecute the Jews since time began.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



The Jews are a small minority in the world.  Israel was intended to be a _Jewish _state for the Jews.  You're too fucking stupid and racist to understand this.  That land that was appropriated to the Jews by the world community was a _pittance_, and still, anti-Semites like you went to war to try and kill every Jew in Israel.  

If every Israeli Jew killed themselves and the land was taken over by the Palestinians, you'd be calling for American Jews to be rounded up and gassed.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The bottom line is that you're a racist, a moron and a k*nt.  I'm embarrassed to know that you live in my country.  Go back to Poland and join the NeoNazis.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I've not persecuted any Jews.
> WTF?
> Oh, boo hoo hoo, I'm vocal against Jews here, and there on the Internet.




_per·se·cu·tion
ˌpərsəˈkyo͞oSH(ə)n/
noun_

_hostility and ill-treatment, especially because of race or political or religious beliefs.

synonyms: oppression, victimization, maltreatment, ill-treatment, mistreatment, abuse, ill-usage, discrimination_

So, yeah.  You have persecuted Jews.


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Except it's the Palestinian's land, not some Europeans ..



Build a time machine and go back to 1948 and cry like a bitch to the United Nations.  Maybe they'll agree with you.  LOL.  

Let me ask you a question.  Why didn't the Goddamned Ottomans give the Palestinians a state prior the first world war when they had the chance?


----------



## K9Buck (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Except that you are not objective, impartial nor reasonable.  You simply are an anti-Semite.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Not as much land Muslim and Christian invaders have?


----------



## phaethon (Sep 26, 2017)

Zionism originally meant the gathering of all Jews into Palestine. It was an impractical project from the beginning, since Palestine cannot possibly hold all of them and is situated in an environment which lacks the prerequisites of furnishing a community. If it was pulled off successfully, that would have been the effective negation of the Jewish diaspora.

Today, it's used to describe the state of Israel's behavior towards Palestinians and how political occurrences are for Israel's benefit. The Right tend to focus so much on Zionism, Communism, and the Holocaust, they deviate greatly from Nazism's narrative and inquiry.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Don't act stupid, Christians invaded the Middle East, including the Jewish holy land, several times, followed by Arab / Muslim invasions.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2017)

phaethon said:


> Zionism originally meant the gathering of all Jews into Palestine. It was an impractical project from the beginning, since Palestine cannot possibly hold all of them and is situated in an environment which lacks the prerequisites of furnishing a community. If it was pulled off successfully, that would have been the effective negation of the Jewish diaspora.
> 
> Today, it's used to describe the state of Israel's behavior towards Palestinians and how political occurrences are for Israel's benefit. The Right tend to focus so much on Zionism, Communism, and the Holocaust, they deviate greatly from Nazism's narrative and inquiry.


But the Jewish state HAS indeed been pulled off successfully.  Israel is a highly advanced, prosperous, strong democracy.  You are just upset that Arab IslamoNazis weren't able to destroy the Jewish state, despite the many failed unsuccessful attempts to do so.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ha ha ha...that was a funny joke. Look up the many invasions by crusaders and other European invaders and then get back to us.  Better yet, go get an education.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> You are a poor student of history, and a worse student of religion.



I'm the best student of religion. 

I'm an atheist. 

Because if you really study religion, it QUICKLY becomes apparent it's all a lot of superstitious bullshit. 

Silly is thinking there's a God who can create an entire universe, but only cares about your little tribe. 



Shusha said:


> What IS a good source for policy? Are universally recognized human rights a good source?



quite right. So one person, one vote with a right for All Palestinians to return to Palestine. That would be universial human rights. 

The Jews can stay, but they won't be in the majority.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 26, 2017)

Shusha said:


> And your point is what? That people don't have basic human rights until half of them are killed in a genocide?



no, they never have a right to steal someone else's land.  

Now, if you wanted to give the Jews a chunk of Germany as a homeland, that would have been completely fair. 

Stealing land from the Palestinians, though, that's just stupid. 



Shusha said:


> When I hear that, I hear you saying that it Arab Palestinian land. That the land belongs only to a specific group of "Palestinians".
> 
> If we were to use the analogy of the US:
> 
> The First Nations peoples are not really Americans, because all the real Americans adopted the new culture and there is no proof that First Nations peoples really existed or had a history here



Here's the underlying problem with that argument. The First people suffered 90% casualties due to diseases brought from Europe before a lot of Europeans even showed up. 

The fact is, these cultures DID disappear. No one would sensibly say, "Yup, we need to totally re-establish the Cherokee Federation".


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 26, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> They gladly gave up the Sinai in return for peace. Israel could have taken Damascus in 67' as well. Israel wants Israel and to have peace with everyone. Satan has been using guys like you to persecute the Jews since time began.



Wow.  you think Satan is a thing.  

that's adorable. 

Okay, reality check, the Zionists gave up the Sinai because they realized it was indefensible. The Egyptians almost took it from them in 1973. 

But the real stupidity is living in the middle of people who want to kill you. sorry, I just don't get that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 26, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> Build a time machine and go back to 1948 and cry like a bitch to the United Nations. Maybe they'll agree with you. LOL.



Naw, I'll just wait for the happy day when the Arabs push the Zionists into the sea..... 



K9Buck said:


> Let me ask you a question. Why didn't the Goddamned Ottomans give the Palestinians a state prior the first world war when they had the chance?



Why is that relevant to anything? The thing was, that land was not the Ottoman's or the British or the UN's land to to give away to start with. 

You see, the thing was, at the End of WWI, the peace treaty called for "Self-Determination" of nations within the defeated Central Powers. The reality, of course, was that the British and French took advantage and tried to carve out and colonize the middle east for their own purposes.


----------



## phaethon (Sep 26, 2017)

Roudy said:


> phaethon said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism originally meant the gathering of all Jews into Palestine. It was an impractical project from the beginning, since Palestine cannot possibly hold all of them and is situated in an environment which lacks the prerequisites of furnishing a community. If it was pulled off successfully, that would have been the effective negation of the Jewish diaspora.
> ...


Now that you mention it, can it really be called the Jewish "state" if the Jews had been a subjected people for most of their history?

Julian, Against the Galileans


> Look at Abraham: was he not an alien in a strange land? And Jacob: was he not a slave, first in Syria, then after that in Palestine, and in his old age in Egypt? Does not Moses say that he led them forth from the house of bondage out of Egypt "with a stretched out arm"? And after their sojourn in Palestine did they not change their fortunes more frequently than observers say the chameleon changes its colour, now subject to the judges, now enslaved to foreign races? And when they began to be governed by kings, – but let me for the present postpone asking how they were governed: for as the Scripture tells us, God did not willingly allow them to have kings, but only when constrained by them, and after protesting to them beforehand that they would thus be governed ill, – still they did at any rate inhabit their own country and tilled it for a little over three hundred years. After that they were enslaved first to the Assyrians, then to the Medes, later to the Persians, and now at last to ourselves.



Are you trying to make me out to be a Nazi apologist? If the Jewish people had been destroyed, then this world would most certainly expire in another way. Why is it that the Jews were often found throughout ruling powers (i.e. Egypt, Persia, Babylon, Assyria, Greece, Rome)? The diaspora as a tragic inconvenience is a myth. As Celsus indicated, the Christians derived benefit from their diaspora. The same could be said for Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 26, 2017)

phaethon said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > phaethon said:
> ...


Can it NOT be called a Jewish state? Can the Vatican be called Christian?  Israel has been integral part of the Jewish faith, culture, and identity for the last four thousand years.


----------



## rylah (Sep 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> No one would sensibly say, "Yup, we need to totally re-establish the Cherokee Federation".


 
Tell me, does US tax the Cherokee an extra tax for being a Cherokee?
Does the US ban Cherokees from visiting the places of their heritage?
Do US, Canada and Mexico citizens target and massacre the Cherokee people today? Is there "anti-Cherokeeism" in the US?

Anyway You answer, I would support the Cherokee in their demands for the right of self determination (if they decide so), just like I'd support the Kurds, Yazidis and other indigenous people.
However the opportunities and the nature of liberty in the US, are nowhere to be compared to the Ottoman Empire and Arab Muslim rule. The condition of the Jews in Palestine under Ottoman Empire was dire, worse than in any Arab country. On the other hand the US is not Switzerland, but it still is looked upon as a land of opportunities. And rightfully so, because Americans do have a lot of available to them for a price so small most can't imagine to pay. Europeans too. You work less for more, much more than most of the world. The US is a great place for talent and effort.
Palestine was not such a place under the Ottomans, maybe for the Arabs, not the Jews.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> The fact is, these cultures DID disappear. No one would sensibly say, "Yup, we need to totally re-establish the Cherokee Federation".



Neither the Jewish people, nor the First Nations peoples have disappeared.  Certainly not the the Cherokee who have a federally recognized self-government and more than 320,000 citizens.  Certainly not the Jewish people, who have a State with millions of citizens.  

Of course! I support the re-establishment of the Cherokee Nations.  I also support the self-determination, self-government and sovereignty of other First Nations, of the Kurds, the Catalans, the Tibetans, the Basques, the Palestinians and any other peoples who seek it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

rylah said:


> Tell me, does US tax the Cherokee an extra tax for being a Cherokee?
> Does the US ban Cherokees from visiting the places of their heritage?
> Do US, Canada and Mexico citizens target and massacre the Cherokee people today? Is there "anti-Cherokeeism" in the US?
> 
> ...



Um, okay, you did hear about the "Trail of Tears", right?  

Here's the thing. Cherokees don't use the Trail of Tears in order to rationalize every stupid thing they do.  If only the Zionists could learn to start a conversation without "but, but, but... Hitler!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

Shusha said:


> Neither the Jewish people, nor the First Nations peoples have disappeared. Certainly not the the Cherokee who have a federally recognized self-government and more than 320,000 citizens. Certainly not the Jewish people, who have a State with millions of citizens.
> 
> Of course! I support the re-establishment of the Cherokee Nations. I also support the self-determination, self-government and sovereignty of other First Nations, of the Kurds, the Catalans, the Tibetans, the Basques, the Palestinians and any other peoples who seek it.



Well, I don't. I also don't support a Zionist entity that is based on the oppression of the Palestinian people, and has it's fucking hand in my pocket up to the Elbow.


----------



## Shusha (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Neither the Jewish people, nor the First Nations peoples have disappeared. Certainly not the the Cherokee who have a federally recognized self-government and more than 320,000 citizens. Certainly not the Jewish people, who have a State with millions of citizens.
> ...




So you don't mind the oppression of the Cherokee people but get all upset about the oppression of the Palestinian people?  Huh. Why is that?


----------



## rylah (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me, does US tax the Cherokee an extra tax for being a Cherokee?
> ...



Strawman, and another strawman. Neither of them do, and I mentioned it nowhere.  
Both people weren't created by the tragedy that was inflicted on them, but existed before that.
Zionism started way before the recent tragedy in Europe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

Shusha said:


> So you don't mind the oppression of the Cherokee people but get all upset about the oppression of the Palestinian people? Huh. Why is that?



Can't get worked up about something that happened 200 years ago.  

I'm also not that upset about the Salem Witch Trial.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

rylah said:


> Strawman, and another strawman. Neither of them do, and I mentioned it nowhere.
> Both people weren't created by the tragedy that was inflicted on them, but existed before that.
> Zionism started way before the recent tragedy in Europe.



But that's the point. The Jews of Europe weren't too keen on going back to Palestine before Hitler started turning them into lampshades and bars of soap. 

They were perfectly comfortable in Europe and weren't going to Palestine no matter how many incentives the British offered them to be Proxy Colonists. 

Now you can't have a discussion about Israel without someone saying, "But, but, but... Hitler."


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Strawman, and another strawman. Neither of them do, and I mentioned it nowhere.
> ...



You are dreaming.

The Jews who went to Europe and then returned to their homeland had become aware, again, that Europe was never going to be friendly to Jews and treat them as equals.  That was in the early 1800 after the Renaissance .

There were numbers upon numbers of Jews who had lived in Europe who had already moved back to their homeland before the Zionist Congress took place, and the vast immigration of Jews back to their homeland began.

Many more migrated back to their homeland, long before 1939.

One cannot be "comfortable" on any land where the governments and Christian churches can easily oppress and deny jobs and equal rights to a people.

Jews cannot be "Proxy colonialists" because they are the indigenous people of Palestine with every right to return to their ancient homeland.  No permission necessary.

The British, once the Arabs started shooting and causing riots, walked away from allowing the Jews to immigrate, even returning ships back to Europe.
All because the non indigenous Muslims could not stand the idea that Jews should ever get any sovereignty over any land once conquered by Islam.


But, but, but.....it has never been about Hitler.  He happened much later, way after Herzl and others decided that there was only one solution for Jews to be treated as humans.  On their own traditional ancestral homeland. 
And it is the only place they chose to go back to, rejecting offers of any other places on the planet, which probably belonged to some indigenous people or another.

"They were perfectly comfortable...." what a fantastic joke !!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> You are dreaming.
> 
> The Jews who went to Europe and then returned to their homeland had become aware, again, that Europe was never going to be friendly to Jews and treat them as equals. That was in the early 1800 after the Renaissance .
> 
> ...



Actually, by 1890, there were only 43,000 Jews in Palestine. So, um, no, they weren't too keen on the idea.  



Sixties Fan said:


> Jews cannot be "Proxy colonialists" because they are the indigenous people of Palestine with every right to return to their ancient homeland. No permission necessary.



No, they aren't.  They j ust happen to share a bastardized version of the religion with the people who were there 2000 years ago.  The Jews of Europe have no more claim to be the real Jews than the Jews of Ethiopia. 



Sixties Fan said:


> He happened much later, way after Herzl and others decided that there was only one solution for Jews to be treated as humans. On their own traditional ancestral homeland.



By stealing it from the people who were already there and treating them the way the Nazis treated them. 

Zionists are like abused children who've gotten big enough to beat up on someone else.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > You are dreaming.
> ...



Uhm, whether there were 43,000 Jews on their ancient homeland, or only one, continues to be none of any non Jews, anymore than how many First Nations still reside on their ancient lands to be considered theirs to begin with.

You are stuck on numbers, and not the rights of any indigenous people to have their land considered to be theirs.

You know nothing about Judaism to be calling anything "bastardized". All you keep attempting to do is delegitimize the indigenous people of the land, AND their indigenous religion and culture to fulfill your dream of having Jews lose their sovereignty over their ancient homeland once again.

Clearly you have not only not been to Israel, but have never spoken to the 20% non Jewish population of Israel, much less spoken to the people in areas A or B of Judea and Samaria.

It is despicable that you chose to equate the Jews who suffered the greatest loss of their population to the Nazis, WITH the Nazis.

How childish of you to keep repeating garbage you read on some Jew haters site, or heard it from the pulpit at your church.
Jews are the bully, and the invading murdering Arabs are the victims.

Would you like to tell me who some of the First Nations recovered some of their ancient lands in the USA and by which means?  Was it not legally?

Because that is exactly how the Jews recovered some of their ancient land.
78% given illegally by the British to ONE Arab clan from Arabia (who had only been there since WWI, after being kicked out by ANOTHER Arab Clan).

By all means, ALL the Arabs who illegally immigrated to Palestine from 1920 to 1948 have more rights to the land of the Jews than the Jews themselves.

Because Joe B says so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> You know nothing about Judaism to be calling anything "bastardized". All you keep attempting to do is delegitimize the indigenous people of the land, AND their indigenous religion and culture to fulfill your dream of having Jews lose their sovereignty over their ancient homeland once again.



They lost their sovereignty when the Romans got sick of their shit and dispersed them. 

Sorry, you don't get to claim something 2000 year later because you happen to belong to the same religion.  



Sixties Fan said:


> Clearly you have not only not been to Israel, but have never spoken to the 20% non Jewish population of Israel, much less spoken to the people in areas A or B of Judea and Samaria.
> 
> It is despicable that you chose to equate the Jews who suffered the greatest loss of their population to the Nazis, WITH the Nazis.



No, I have no desire to go to an apartheid state.  

What's despicable is that after all their whining about what the Nazis did to them, the Jews are doing the same thing to the Palestinians. 



Sixties Fan said:


> Because that is exactly how the Jews recovered some of their ancient land.
> 78% given illegally by the British to ONE Arab clan from Arabia (who had only been there since WWI, after being kicked out by ANOTHER Arab Clan).



Given the fact those Arabs fought for the British against the Ottomans, while the Jews did, well, not all that much, they should have gotten 100% of that land.  But the British are the masters of fucking up everything. 



Sixties Fan said:


> By all means, ALL the Arabs who illegally immigrated to Palestine from 1920 to 1948 have more rights to the land of the Jews than the Jews themselves.



Except it isn't the 'Land of the Jews" and hadn't been for 1800 years.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Sep 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> > You know nothing about Judaism to be calling anything "bastardized". All you keep attempting to do is delegitimize the indigenous people of the land, AND their indigenous religion and culture to fulfill your dream of having Jews lose their sovereignty over their ancient homeland once again.
> ...



You, a total nobody, does not get to tell the indigenous people of the world if they can ever regain sovereignty over the land stolen from them again and again.

There is not one document or historian before 1948 who did not call that land "The land of the Jews".

The Quran itself, the master of what is and is not for all Muslims, says that the land belongs to the Jews.

So you, Mr. Nobody, with your worthless Jew hating ideas, truly has no say if the Apaches, Tibetans, Kurds, Assyrians, Jews, etc are till the indigenous and legitimate owners of their ancient lands or not, just because they did not have "sovereignty" over that land over any period of time.

Do not worry, Israel is very happy that a loser like you will not want to come to their country only for you to pass on your vile lies about Jews and Israel to nobody who does not want to hear and get to know how much of a Jew hater you are.
There are plenty of those already living and visiting Israel.

But, most of those living in Israel, especially non Jews, do not think, and much less behave as if they are in an Apartheid country, as you insist in thinking that Israel is.

You do not go to Israel.  Israel wins.
You do not meet all the non Jews who love Israel.  Israel wins.
You do not educate yourself about the indigenous rights of the Jewish people to any part of their ancient homeland.  Israel wins.

It is a win, win, win, win situation for Jews and Israel.

Because they have no intention of being treated like nothing, ever again.

Christian, Muslim, Atheist, who cares.

You, who hate Jews and want to see Israel destroyed are nothing but BIG FAT LOSERS  !!!!!


----------



## Shusha (Sep 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> They lost their sovereignty when the Romans got sick of their shit and dispersed them.


If that is your objective criteria for loss of sovereignty -- then the Arabs lost sovereignty of the territory when the Jewish people got sick of their shit and dispersed them.  End of story.  Unless you have different rules for Jews. 



> What's despicable is that after all their whining about what the Nazis did to them, the Jews are doing the same thing to the Palestinians.



Comparing the intentional, deliberate, systematic genocide of the Jewish people at the hands of the Nazis to Israel is abhorrent and blatant antisemitism.  No objective person would find an equivalence there.  You are just a run-of-the-mill antisemite intent on seeing Jewish people as evil. 

That's why the Jewish people NEED a nation of their own.  To protect ourselves against people like you.  Am Yisrael Chai.


----------



## rylah (Sep 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> They were perfectly comfortable in Europe and weren't going to Palestine no matter how many incentives the British offered them to be Proxy Colonists.



*"perfectly comfortable in Europe"*... I could fill a 100 threads with European masochism towards Jews.
Was the white paper an incentive? Or the Ottoman ban on settlement in Palestine?




JoeB131 said:


> Now you can't have a discussion about Israel without someone saying, "But, but, but... Hitler."



Well You keep saying "Hitler this , Hitler that"...Jews have much more to Israel, than this piece of Amalek.


----------



## rylah (Sep 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> But that's the point. The Jews of Europe weren't too keen on going back to Palestine before Hitler started turning them into lampshades and bars of soap.



You're right and wrong at the same time.
Jews in Europe knew well about the Arab pogroms and other wars in Ottoman Palestine.
The condition of Jews in Palestine was worse than in any Arab country.
You're wrong because for the average Jew to go to Palestine meant a certain bankruptcy and certain life danger due to travel through different Empires.* That's why they mainly went to be buried there.* 
European govt's banned Jews who tried to leave to Palestine, on more than one occasion.

Zionism was a natural transformation of the governing tools, that guarded the Jewish community in Palestine throughout the centuries. Into a full working govt. based on strong established connections between Jewish communities in Arabia, Africa, Europe, America AND to the Jewish community in Palestine under the Ottoman rule.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2017)

Sixties Fan said:


> Do not worry, Israel is very happy that a loser like you will not want to come to their country only for you to pass on your vile lies about Jews and Israel to nobody who does not want to hear and get to know how much of a Jew hater you are.
> There are plenty of those already living and visiting Israel.



actually, most progressive liberal Jews are kind of embarrassed by the Zionist Entity.  It's like Crazy Uncle Moshe who screams at your goyim friends about Hitler at your Bat-Mitzvah. 

The main supporters of the Zionist entity today are batshit crazy Fundamentalist Christians who want Israel to be there so Jesus can come back and destroy the world. 

Seriously, fuck all these religious nuts.  


Shusha said:


> Comparing the intentional, deliberate, systematic genocide of the Jewish people at the hands of the Nazis to Israel is abhorrent and blatant antisemitism. No objective person would find an equivalence there. You are just a run-of-the-mill antisemite intent on seeing Jewish people as evil.
> 
> That's why the Jewish people NEED a nation of their own. To protect ourselves against people like you. Am Yisrael Chai.



Or you can all stop being assholes everywhere you go. That would work, too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2017)

rylah said:


> Well You keep saying "Hitler this , Hitler that"...Jews have much more to Israel, than this piece of Amalek.



Amalek?  Aren't those the folks your Loving Sky Pixie demanded be massacred down to the last child?  

You know, because he's such a loving God.


----------



## hadit (Sep 29, 2017)

It's amazing how the most persecuted minority in world history that didn't even have a home land for thousands of years manages to run the entire world. It's almost as if there's a supernatural power behind them out something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2017)

hadit said:


> It's amazing how the most persecuted minority in world history that didn't even have a home land for thousands of years manages to run the entire world. It's almost as if there's a supernatural power behind them out something.



Yeah, it's called "Money".  

But they've only managed to buy the government in THIS country.


----------



## Hollie (Sep 30, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how the most persecuted minority in world history that didn't even have a home land for thousands of years manages to run the entire world. It's almost as if there's a supernatural power behind them out something.
> ...


You will find a wider audience for your conspiracy theories in the thread dedicated for those.


----------



## hadit (Oct 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > It's amazing how the most persecuted minority in world history that didn't even have a home land for thousands of years manages to run the entire world. It's almost as if there's a supernatural power behind them out something.
> ...



And again, a severely persecuted minority with no homeland for thousands of years amasses tremendous wealth, enough to buy the entire US government. It's almost as if there's a supernatural power behind them or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

